# Carnivorous plants



## hornet (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone here into carnivores? I dont mean just got a couple from bunnings cause they look cool but who here collects species and/or hybrids? Any favorite or "holy grail" species?


----------



## danieloflat (Jan 4, 2011)

I remember getting venus fly traps when i was younger haha thats as far as my carnivorous plants collection has gone. thats an interesting collection!


----------



## James..94 (Jan 4, 2011)

I got some. Not sure what species tho.
Will get some pics up later.


----------



## Luohanfan (Jan 4, 2011)

only got this one at the moment, very hard to find anywhere that sells them around here..
no idea what it is, maybe you know?


----------



## jack (Jan 4, 2011)

cephalotus are my favourite


----------



## hornet (Jan 4, 2011)

jack said:


> cephalotus are my favourite


 
cephs are great, should be getting one this week or next week 

---------- Post added 04-Jan-11 at 01:28 AM ----------




Luohanfan said:


> only got this one at the moment, very hard to find anywhere that sells them around here..
> no idea what it is, maybe you know?


 
collected yourself? Looks like Drosera spathulata

---------- Post added 04-Jan-11 at 01:56 AM ----------

here is one of my most prized CP's

Catopsis berteroniana, a carnivorous bromeliad


----------



## Luohanfan (Jan 4, 2011)

ermm yes, there are thousands of them growing beside a creek 100m from my house..
so i figured i wouldnt do any damage taking 2..


----------



## hornet (Jan 4, 2011)

yup thats D. spathulata. Are the ones growing near the creek the same color as your plants or are they more red? Are they in full sun? Often plants in the wild display much more vivid color


----------



## Luohanfan (Jan 4, 2011)

yes they are a bit brighter, mine has faded a little bit..
They would get full sun until the afternoon, then be shaded from about 1pm is my guess..
i have them set up in a similar fashion.. i put them on my kitchen window so they get sun for the first half of the day..

Any tricks to keeping my one healthy and bright?


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 4, 2011)

This is _Utricularia aurea_ - Australia's only aquatic carnivorous plant.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 4, 2011)

Few wild ones from Borneo:
_N. burbidgae
N. raindwardtiana
N. edwardtiana
N. raja
N. tentaculata_


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 4, 2011)

Few from my garden.

_N. bellii x verticulosa
N. ?
N. mirabilis
N. northiana_


----------



## Radar (Jan 4, 2011)

Did you plant the mirabilis or did it just find it's way there?

I've got a bunch of nep's around the place, but can't get new photo's at the moment. I'll dig around and try to find some old ones over the next few days.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 4, 2011)

There is a healthy population of _mirabilis_ on the way to Bramston Beach. That's where I got mine from.


----------



## Radar (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, I've stumbled on a few around there, both in the bush and some nearby cane paddocks. There has been some interesting work done on the different localities of N. mirabilis (or as they were originally grouped) found up on cape york, with many of them being spolighted for seperation from the species. I can't remember much about the work but it appeared more phenotypic then molecular, but there was massive amounts of plasticity within the plants they looked at, too much to not warrant different races at least.


----------



## hornet (Jan 4, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> This is _Utricularia aurea_ - Australia's only aquatic carnivorous plant.


 
actually there would be well over 10 species of aquatic carnivores here in aust in 2 genera

---------- Post added 04-Jan-11 at 09:38 AM ----------




Luohanfan said:


> yes they are a bit brighter, mine has faded a little bit..
> They would get full sun until the afternoon, then be shaded from about 1pm is my guess..
> i have them set up in a similar fashion.. i put them on my kitchen window so they get sun for the first half of the day..
> 
> Any tricks to keeping my one healthy and bright?



i grow mine outdoors in full sun, best way to get them looking their best. Also no tap water, rain water, distilled water or reverse osmosis water only

---------- Post added 04-Jan-11 at 09:38 AM ----------




Waterrat said:


> Few wild ones from Borneo:
> _N. burbidgae
> N. raindwardtiana
> N. edwardtiana
> ...


 
very nice


----------



## Luohanfan (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks heaps for the tip!
Would like to get them looking as good as they were when i found them..


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 5, 2011)

hornet said:


> actually there would be well over 10 species of aquatic carnivores here in aust in 2 genera




Well there you go, never listen to those telling you "i have heard ..."

cheers
M

---------- Post added 05-Jan-11 at 08:31 AM ----------




rednut said:


> Did you plant the mirabilis or did it just find it's way there?


I grew it from cuttings from near Brambston beach. Not many people know that there is a large population there, actually two.


----------



## James..94 (Jan 5, 2011)

James..94 said:


> I got some. Not sure what species tho.
> Will get some pics up later.


 Pic's




Flower from plant.


----------



## hornet (Jan 5, 2011)

hmmm i was going to say spathulata when i saw the first pic but they generally have pink flowers. Where did you get it?


----------



## James..94 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hornet I was given it.


----------



## hornet (Jan 5, 2011)

are those flowers from that plant? Any chance of pics of the whole plant and flowers?


----------



## kak1 (Jan 5, 2011)

I grow quite a few plants.

A few varieties of Sarracenias
A few varieties of Venus Fly Traps

But my main interest is Nepenthes.

I a few species and a number of hybrids and have some more on the way. I've forgotten a few but here is a list of the ones that come to mind that are growing out on my back deck.

Species 
N. alata (three varieties and one hybrid)
N rafflesiana - white
N. rajah
N. stenophylla
N. ventricosa - red


Hybrids
N. lowii x campanulata
N. lowii x ampullaria x mira
N. lowii x truncata wide peristome
N. lowii x merrilliana-giant
N. lowii x veitchii x campanulata
N. ventricosa x sibuyanensis x merrilliana
N. Red Dragon

Kak


----------



## kak1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thought i'd post a few photos of my plants. Some only arrived recently however the rain is really helping them to grow. 

N. ventricosa x sibuyanensis x merrilliana pitcher










N. lowii x veitchii x campanulata





N. lowii x merrilliana-giant pitcher





N. lowii x truncata wide peristome


----------



## kak1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Continuing on.

Another N. lowii x truncata wide peristome photo





N. rajah 





N. stenophylla





That's all for now.

Kak


----------



## James..94 (Jan 6, 2011)

hornet said:


> are those flowers from that plant? Any chance of pics of the whole plant and flowers?



Here's the whole plant.


----------



## hornet (Jan 6, 2011)

Cheers mate, the one with the white flowers and forked leaves is Drosera binata(aussie native), the smaller red one is Drosera natalensis(south africa)

---------- Post added 06-Jan-11 at 12:10 AM ----------




kak1 said:


> Thought i'd post a few photos of my plants. Some only arrived recently however the rain is really helping them to grow.
> 
> N. ventricosa x sibuyanensis x merrilliana pitcher
> View attachment 180315
> ...


 
awesome collection  if you have any struck cutting or seedlings i'd be keen on getting some, i have a whole bunch of cutting just starting to grow, possibly trade


----------



## Jumala (Jan 6, 2011)

Nepenthes is my addiction .....
Mainly hybrids atm ....

Miranda
ventricosa x ramispina
ventricosa x truncata
Alala Lantern
sibuyanensis x ramispina
truncata x ephippiata
edwardsiana x burbidgea
unknown hybrid
ventricosa x maxima
thorelii x truncata - two plants with different truncata parents ....
thorelii x merrilliana
Black Dragon
ventricosa x sibuyanensis
(ventricosa x sibuyanensis) x merrilliana
Rokko x boschiana
truncata
veitchii x hurrelliana - was originally described as an outcross of two veitchii but was changed to another species ....


----------



## kak1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hornet,

I have no seedlings at present or cuttings on the way however I thought i'd ask what species you've taken cuttings from and are they striking well? Also how are you growing your plants? What Nep's do you have? I have a fogging system on the way with my plants growing on our back deck covered by shade cloth. 

Kak


----------



## hornet (Jan 6, 2011)

I currently have Nepenthes alata var. boschiana, Nepenthes red dragon and Nepenthes thorelii x tobacia all seem to be striking well, some starting to throw roots and most have started producing new shoots. Baggins the cuttings seems to give best results, i tend to forget to water enough so leaving them open i tend to loose a few. For the past few years i have struck cutting in pure sphagnum moss but this season am trying a peat/perlite mix aswell which seems to be working. I grow mine in my greenhouse with orchids in fairly bright light, i dont get the best pitcher production because they get fertilized along with the orchids. I grow in either sphagnum moss or regular potting mix but then this seasons cuttings are ready to pot on i will be experimenting with some custom made mixes


----------



## kak1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hornet,

I predominately use long fibre sphagnum moss for planting although have used cause orchid mixes, peat and perlite in the past. Are you using a misting system in your green house? Thanks for your reply.

Kak


----------



## hornet (Jan 7, 2011)

nope just manual watering normally once a week, the mix dries out between waterings. I found the sphagnum went slimy and started breaking down so i have stopped using that for my larger plants, its only used for small rooted cuttings now


----------



## kak1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hornet,

Thanks for the reply. Sphagnum can have a habit of going slimy however I have not had the issue yet. I believe this is due to my use of reverse osmosis water. 

Kak


----------



## hornet (Jan 7, 2011)

kak1 said:


> Hornet,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Sphagnum can have a habit of going slimy however I have not had the issue yet. I believe this is due to my use of reverse osmosis water.
> 
> Kak


 
yea it doesnt like tap water, hopefully will be getting a portable ro unit for plant plants soon


----------



## kak1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Jumala,

You have a nice list of plants. Have you got any pics that you could post? I'd love to see some.

Kak


----------



## Jumala (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks Kak  I've got to get some photos of mine. They are varying ages - seedlings and almost mature plants (haven't flowered yet).

I've managed to pick up a couple from the local nursery (they had them sitting in water) and from Big W believe it or not lol. 

I grow most of mine in a flood and drain hydro set up essentially. Plastic guttering with a timed pump that runs from 9-3pm. The gutter means that the pitchers can hang over the side without obstruction  I have them in pure spag moss and it doesn't go slimy. It does tend to break down a bit faster than in a normal watering system like in a shadehouse but I do shiftwork and can tend to forget to water sometimes oops  So this way it means that I know they are getting watered even when I don't remember to check on them  And it definately means I don't have to worry about my plants when I go away.


----------



## kak1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sounds great Jumala. Could you also get a photo of your growing/watering set up? Thanks for the reply.

Kak


----------



## Jumala (Jan 12, 2011)

some of the plants - names are used as file name


----------



## Jumala (Jan 12, 2011)

more photos. I've attached my growing set up picture. It is plastic guttering set on a slope so the water runs back into the tank  The slope is 3 besser bricks high and the tank is a 2ft. I've got altosid in the tank for the mosquitos


----------



## Jumala (Jan 12, 2011)

and a few more


----------



## Jumala (Jan 12, 2011)

the one that I find is interesting is the thoreli x truncata differences because of the different truncata used.


----------



## kak1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jumala,

Thank you very much for the photos you've posted. They are awesome. Truncata crosses are always brilliant and this year I am hoping to ad a few truncata crosses and a red truncata to my growing area. What temps do you get in your grow area? At present I am chasing a ventricosa x maxima would you have any cuttings available? Thanks again.

Kak


----------



## hornet (Jan 12, 2011)

kak i have about 30-40 ventricosa x maxima cuttings that will be ready to go shortly in your keen. Its actually a named hybrid called "red leopard"


----------



## Jumala (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Kak

I'm growing mine outside under 50% shadecloth in Cairns. 
The ones in the gutter get sun on them for about half of the day. There are 4 other ones which are outside in the shadehouse with the other plants and they get all day sun under the shadecloth. So they pretty well are grown in whatever temperature it is here in Cairns. 

I have only just recent got my ventricosa x maxima so they are only small. Try Exotica (Geoff and Andrea Mansell) - they have still have some available  I'm planning on getting a straight truncata soon ... 

Have to say they are a bit addictive


----------



## kak1 (Jan 12, 2011)

G'day Jumala,

They are definitely addictive. Most of my plants are from Geoff & Andrea who are sensational growers. Thanks for your feed back on your growing area. I have a fogger system arriving soon so can't wait to get some highland Neps real soon.

Kak


----------



## kak1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Some more pics

N. alata MT Data x CV Luzon pitcher






N. alata MT Data x CV Luzon pitcher (another pitcher)





N. alata striped pitchers & plant


----------



## kak1 (Jan 12, 2011)

More pics

Raff white cutting





Raff white growth point


----------



## Jumala (Jan 13, 2011)

very nice Kak  I had a raff elongata that became a victim when I went away for a few weeks :`( The people who were supposed to be looking after them obviously didn't pay much attention!!! Hence the introduction of the gutter hydro system  At least that way I know they are getting watered even if it is raining lol 
I'd hate to go to Geoff and Andreas place  I'd come away broke and still wanting more ..... possibly walking because I'd traded the car lmao!!!


----------



## kak1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jumala the raff does not do to well here for some reason which is strange as my other raffs in the past have done so well. It will be going to live with Hornet real soon. It sucks to hear about your raff dying off. They are one of the most beautiful Nepenthes. 

That hydro system is brilliant and goes against what most people would say about watering Neps. Normally you hear that hydro = death but I know of a few guys using hydro to great effect. I just picked up a small Nep miranda tonight and am quite excited to see it grow out.

As for Geoff's & Andrea's I am going to organise a visit soon if time permits. I have a list of what I want and will take a mates car incase they need extra payment lol. I love my lowii x truncata wide peristome (well worth getting even for the cost), lowii x merrilliana giant and lowii x ampullaria x mira that I got off of them. Three brilliant plants to say the least.

My four favourite plants to use as hybrids are 

N. ampullaria
N. lowii
N. merrilliana
N. rafflesiana

What I want to add next

N. merrilliana
N. veitchii (K)
N. lowii x veitchii
N. lowii x talangensis
N. maxima x aristo 


Happy Nep Keeping. I'm off to plant this miranda.


----------



## Jumala (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes I'm very pleased with the way my system has been going  I've been growing them in this system for well over 18 months so I'm pretty confident it works - up here anyway. The angle of the guttering means that the water flows down and the pots are not being submerged in the water. I put it on from 9 - 3pm as this is generally covers the hottest time of the day and a bit extra. I have found that the bigger plants tend to have some their roots coming out of the pots so they must be enjoying it!

As much as I would LOVE to get some of the highland species I just can't justify the extra costs for keeping them  

Jealous you have the lowii x truncata - I really love the look of that one. The lowii x merrilliana would throw some interesting pitchers that's for sure  
I'm looking at the straight merrilliana as well - Geoff has some seedlings listed  ..... rajah - now there is one I'd have to say that I would go to the extra effort and costs to create the highland temperatures 

I got my Miranda at Big W lol. Is that where you got yours from? I opted for the smaller plant just because I wanted the Alata Lantern as well. Just couldn't help myself 

There is a grower up here near Kuranda that I've been to ..... When I went up there to pick up a couple of plants I made sure that I took some extra money because I knew I'd want more ..... of course I wanted more than the money I had but since when is that a surprise LMAO!!!!

Happy Growing


----------



## kak1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Jumala i'll have to give your system a try some time. You are right about the highland set up being exy. I paid a fortune for mine which is being imported from the US. I often get the Intermediate plants or hybrids but with the system now coming I will get more highlanders as well. I had a number of plants stolen some time ago including an inermis. You don't know how gutted I was.

The lowii x truncata is an easy plant to care for and I have two of these (i'll post pics up soon) . It is an intermediate which may suit your conditions? The particular cross that Geoff & Andrea are offering at present has to be the most exciting yet. I can't wait to see the impact of the wide peristome taken from the truncata. 

Keep me updated on your merrilliana when you get it so I can see how it's progressing in your part of the world. I will get one soon hopefully and will keep everyone updated. I'll also keep everyone updated on the lowii x merrilliana giant. Have you seen the photo of the merrilliana giants pitcher next to a bucket?

The rajah is said to be a hard plant to grow however mine is doing quite well at present. I've had it for quite a while now. They can however be very finicky and will go backwards quickly if not happy. I've heard of them being moved a foot away from their normal position in a greenhouse only to stop producing pitchers and go backwards. I hope I never experience this as I want the pollen for a lowii x rajah. What a plant that would be.

Yes I got my miranda from Big W and I too got the smaller miranda available. I opted not to get the N. alata lantern as I am happy with my other alata varieties and looking to get some of the rarer forms of alata that are about. When did you get your miranda and what condition was it in when you got it? Mine is strong and producing a pitcher. A plant I really suggest that is easy to grow and simply beautiful is N. stenophylla.

The problem I find is that when at Big W and nurseries there are so many Neps and hybrids that one can not remember what they look all like. As such I am often left buying plants I can't with out any idea of what they will look like. Obviously when buying over the net such as Geoff & Andrea's you get an idea or you can go to a website which has most of the species and hybrids listed with photos. 

The grower in Kuranda is the one that sells on ebay I believe. He seems to have some nice plants. What did you get from him? The money you have in your hand will never be enough believe me. I suffer the same problem all the time . 

Happy Growing and please keep us updated with pics.


----------



## kak1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Jumala as promised here are the photos of the lowii x truncata wide peristome. This is to show a few aspects of the plant including its growth from when I first got it a month or so ago. The plant is best viewed in person as the photos do no justice. Hopefully I'm making you drool :lol:.

*When it arrived*





*Now with a new pitcher*




*
Hand for size comparison as the plant is now*




*
Two pitchers showing variation*


----------



## hornet (Jan 14, 2011)

you can actually get a good highland setup going quite cheap, just gotta do a bit of looking around and do a bit of construction with installing lights and that jazz. Could actually probably do it for next to nothing with a bit of research. Where did you get your inermis? Thats one of my fave species, easy to grow?


----------



## kak1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hornet you are right in that you can get a set up for highlanders cheap however they don't always work that well. All of my friends who are avid keepers and pro's spend plenty on their set ups. Geoff & Andrea Mansell have spent quite a bit on their set ups and Geoff has helped me in my selection of system. As far as I'm concerned you need to go for quality with highland plants when setting up. 

May I ask what do you mean by lights? I would only be using lights if my greenhouse was very dark or if I was growing the plants inside. Inermis are not an easy species and in my opinion rajah are easier. Mine did well though till it was stolen. I got mine from a mate.

Happy Growing


----------



## hornet (Jan 14, 2011)

I was assuming you would be growing highlanders inside? How do you plan on keeping the lower temps outdoors? Most growers i speak to (who grow highlanders in a tropical/subtropical climate) grow indoors under lights and have some kind of cooling system. Yes people do spend lots on their systems but you dont need to spend big to have a great system that keeps the plants just as healthy (not going to look as good a professional system).


----------



## kak1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok Hornet I get what you are saying. Here in OZ most set ups are in green houses. My plants are being grown outside on my back deck which is fully enclosed. To keep the temps down I use a fogging system and a huge green house fan. Highlands like between 7-27°C and the set up of mine will be able to handle this. The fogger will come on at regular intervals for cooling as will the fan. The only issue I will have is when it gets cooler then 7 degrees. Usually though the plants can take a few nights of extremes such as what my inermis did.

Usually the cost comes in the fogger unit and the green house fan. I've found it 1-2 thousand dollars cheaper to buy a fogger from America with all the nozzles etc then it is to buy one here in Australia. I'd searched around for some time till Geoff gave me help and pointed me in the right direction. of course you can get a fogging nozzle and pipe and hook it up to the tap but good fogging requires a pump with a good psi and low micron nozzle. 

Personally I'd like to live up near Jumala where the temps are good and the humidity great for growing. Plus I could then grow lowland neps. BTW It's great to talk to others keen on Neps and growing.


----------



## hornet (Jan 15, 2011)

you you can keep the temps down outdoors? How would you go on a 40c summer day? I'd think it would be alot easier to manipulate the temps indoors but of course then you are going to be restricted on space

---------- Post added 14-Jan-11 at 11:04 PM ----------

also you have to remember alot of the aust highland nep growers live in a climate that is suited to highland neps, they could probably grow them outdoors with no more then a greenhouse for protection


----------



## kak1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hornet basically using a fogger/mister and cooling fan helps to keep the temps down. Misters and foggers are often sold to bars, restaurants etc to keep it cooler in outside areas. These misters and foggers can drop the temperature quite alot and by 10 degrees quite often. The fan though is of great importance.You are certainly right that indoors areas would be easier to manipulate. My wife however would definitely not allow it lol.

From contacting and speaking to the majority of highland growers here in Australia through the carnivorous plant society they have all installed a number of items such as foggers, air conditioners, swamp coolers etc as they have found the heat can still build up in their green houses. As you can see heat is a big problem and particularly at night when highlanders need a good temp drop. Many people purchase highland Neps believing they will be fine in their green house only to see them die within a year or so due to the right conditions not being met. I certainly know of a few guys who have specially made fridges for some species of highland neps or place their plants in fridges at night for the temp drop. 

Obviously in the colder parts of Australia the case may be that hot houses would have to be utilised. Nep growing is still in its infancy and exciting times lay ahead.


----------



## hornet (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are a few pics of my nep collection all bar the Red leopard in my avatar as its got no lowers on it at this stage.

Nep. alata 'Boschiana mimic' 









Nep. tobacia x thorelii





Nep. unknown. Thinking it could be ventricosa but wont know till its larger. Picked it up from bunnings for about $7 which was a pretty decent price seeing as there are about 10 separate seedlings in the pot of varying sizes





---------- Post added 15-Jan-11 at 11:35 PM ----------

now onto others

A few of my venus fly trap varieties













Sundews





























Carnivorous bromeliad





Pseudo-carnivore (Stylidium sp) along side Drosera peltata


----------



## kak1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hornet those are some stunning plants. I particularly like your droseras and the boshiana mimic. The unknow Nep looks to me to be a ventrata (I have one growing in the front garden). Isn't it great when you get extra plants in the pot. Thanks for posting. As I said amazing plants.


----------



## Jumala (Jan 16, 2011)

Too many plants never enough money!!!! Yes I'm drooling over the lowii x truncata - I love watching how much they change and develop from the wee little seedlings that we get to monsters that you can catch mice with!!! LMAO!!!

I'm renting which doesn't help with setting up any major permanent structures  which also means that the costs for the highland stuff is really not justified when I'm paying someone elses house ....... sigh ..... oh well at least they don't say anything about the reptiles and rodents  

Yes the grower here that I've been to is the one on ebay (pritch752)  I got a straight truncata seedling from him and the other one which was the veitchii cross that was originally described as a veitchii outcross .... then the splitters got hold of the species and it divided lol. I drooled over the huge Gothica's that he had there .... They were HUGE!! And I wanted sooooo many other plants that he had there. I'm planning on going there again when I get a few more funds. Hopefully in the next couple of months. He has some very nice orchids (hybrids and species) as well.

My Miranda was a little bit of a sad looking plant when I got it but like the rest of my salvaged plants it is charging on now  The prime example was the edwardsiana cross that I got from the nursery. It was in a 2 1/2" pot, coconut fibre mix, sitting in a tray of water. It was looking terrible!!! I chose the stronger of the 3 that were there, brought it home, repotted into pure spag moss and it hasn't looked backwards. I can't wait to see how the pitchers look  That is assuming that the label was correct ........


----------



## hornet (Jan 16, 2011)

kak1 said:


> Hornet those are some stunning plants. I particularly like your droseras and the boshiana mimic. The unknow Nep looks to me to be a ventrata (I have one growing in the front garden). Isn't it great when you get extra plants in the pot. Thanks for posting. As I said amazing plants.


 
Thanks  that are looking pretty shabby i must say (the drosera's) as some have been attacked by a grub but next season after they throw out some new growth they should start looking a bit better . Got a cephalotus on the way and just sowed some locality specific miribalis seed. Also getting a bunch more drosera and some utriculara in the next week or 2


----------



## Radar (Jan 16, 2011)

Can't believe I never thought of Ebay. I've only bought off Exotica and a local nursery that I think gets theirs from triffid park. How amicable is 'Pritch752' to visitors? Might drop in there next time Im up that way.


----------



## hornet (Jan 16, 2011)

Ebay is fantastic, i buy seeds any plants off ebay quite regularly also CP forums are great places to find growers to trade with or buy from and normally very cheap as they are just doing it as a hobby and normally alot better range then the CP nurseries


----------



## Tsubakai (Jan 17, 2011)

Just picked up a Nep miranda today from a local nursery. Looks a bit crap but I'm sure it'll improve in time. I think they've been using normal water so the pitchers aren't very developed. Will repot it and see how it goes. 

Thanks for the thread guys, its rekindled my interest after not having any carnivorous plants for 6 years.


----------



## kak1 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Jumala* I love the fact that the lowii x truncatas are renowned for catching mice and they have done it not only with EP but with growers all over the world. I can't wait to see the black truncata's coming in. I'll have one in no time when they do. Renting can be a pain and for now you can just dream about your highlander set up and draw up plans for the future. Pritch sells some nice plants on ebay as do a number of other growers. I'll have to visit next time i'm up there and see what he has on offer.

Gothicas can grow massive and they are one plant I am considering growing in the garden but then again I already have enough Neps growing in the garden. I have my grow area out the back and for the odd hardy plant the garden out the front. I gave a N. alata to a friend and he hung it in a tree and it now has flowers so i'll try to get a pic next time I'm there. 

My N. miranda was suprisingly good unlike the others. It is the fault of the store that these plants look ratty. I say that as gotchaplants who sell them have good quality stock and I have never seen any of their stock in nursery's or elsewhere looking bad. Unfortunately that's what happens when you don't have keen growers like us working in stores like BigW. The edwardsiana x sounds nice. May I ask what it costs and could you post a photo of the plant and pitchers please?

*Hornet* cephs are brilliant and just amazing. I would love to see some pics of it when you get it. Let me know how you go with your mirabilis seed. What locality is it if you don't mind me asking? Have you sowed Nep seed before and if so how long did it take to sprout for you? I bet your excited about your new arrivals.

*Rednut *you can't go wrong with EP plants but there are certainly some nice plants and cuttings on ebay. Many of the cuttings though have come from plants originally purchased off EP. Whatever the case Neps are just damn exciting. What Neps have you got growing?

*Tsubakai *we have to thank hornet for creating such a great thread. It gets me excited meeting or hearing from other growers as there are not too many out there and those that do grow them often only have one or two and think nothing of it. Carnivorous plants are nothing short of exciting. Hopefully your N. miranda will come along well for you. Keep us updated. 

*My* new addition is coming soon and is a plant I won on ebay tonight. The plant is a thorelli x tiveyi. I will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## hornet (Jan 17, 2011)

oooh a thorelii cross, make sure you post pics, thorelii makes some great hybrids. The seeds were from rednut (thanks again mate) from north of ingham, first time sowing but i have been reading up on it, should grow the same way as i strike my nep cuttings (which i will post pics of today). I would really like to get a few more species neps, my want list for species includes thorelii, inermis, N. vietchii prostrate form, N. rafflesiana, N. rajah, N. ovata, N. burbidgeae, N. aristolochioides, N. bicalcarata, and probably many more lol, need to make a list and slowly mark them off as i get them. Should get the ceph this week, today hopefully


----------



## Jumala (Jan 17, 2011)

*Kak1 *- would you believe me if I told you I picked up the edwardsiana cross for $7.95? Couldn't resist at that price!!! It has one pitcher open on it at the moment and another one coming on. I was sooo hoping for that lovely grooving to come out on the peristome but have to wait and see ..... the first one doesn't really have it but the next one might - fingers crossed 

*Rednut *- pritch is quite happy to have visitors - they are lovely people. What I have done is won a plant of ebay from him and in the checkout advised that I would like to pick up the plants. They will get back to you with a phone number and some idea of time to come up. It is a little bit of a drive from Townsville but well worth it!! If you like the orchids as well then be prepared to see plants that you want lol!! They have interesting plants all throughout their nursery 

*Hornet *- where did you get your cephs from? Southern Carnivores? Not sure how they would go up here but I'd love to give them a try 

The photos are of the edwardsiana cross and the guttering hydro flood and drain type system that I'm using. You can see the angle that I have it on so the water cannot sit in the gutter once the pump stops running.

A good little book that I picked up in Singapore is "Growing carnivorous plants in the Tropics" by Cindy Chiang Lih Pyng. Obviously it applies very well to my area even though it's not quite as tropical as Singapore but close enough lol. She talks about propagating Nep cuttings in a glass of water. Has anyone else done this with success?


----------



## hornet (Jan 17, 2011)

i got mine from a private grower. It has to be the best way to increase your collection

---------- Post added 17-Jan-11 at 02:34 AM ----------

Come of my cuttings that as you can see are starting to produce some new leaves


----------



## Radar (Jan 17, 2011)

*Hornet:* No worries, just hope they are viable. 
*
Jumula: *Bit of a drive never worried me, just an excuse to do some herping, right? :lol:

*Kak:* That is a very good question, lol. When I originally bought many of them at the local nursery the tags on some were missing and on others were plainly wrong, even to my taxonomically defunct brain (good thing for a botanist to say eh, haha). The few of these originals that had tags got lost during repotting and moving rental properties every 6 months as became customary with a house full of reptiles, 2 large dogs, some very loud cars :lol:. From exotica I've got _N. merrilliana _(crossed using their giant male), _N lowii x campanulata_, _N merrilliana x xtrusmadiensis, (__N ventricosa x sibuyanensis) x truncata _and _N spathulata x aristolochioides) x truncata. _And someone has just turned up to buy some geck's so I'll finish this post later, will have a fish around for some photos.

EDIT: Will do this ^^ 2morrow or the next day, the night got a little bit out of hand....


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice plants guys, the last thing I need is another hobby but....... Can anyone suggest a species that could be kept on a balcony that receives only a couple of hours direct sunlight a day in Sydneys western suburbs?


----------



## hornet (Jan 17, 2011)

Drosera binata, Venus fly traps (some amazing varieties out there), some sarracenia or nepenthes


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 17, 2011)

hornet said:


> Drosera binata, Venus fly traps (some amazing varieties out there), some sarracenia or nepenthes


 
Cool, thanks mate, I will track some down and see if I have a green thumb


----------



## kak1 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Jumala* - That is exceptionally cheap for an eddy cross when you think about how much an edwardsiana costs (over $200 for a very small plant) and your plant is stunning. I hope the pitcher does carry the characteristic grooves of the eddy. To me it looks to be a cross with burbidgeae. If you ever take cuttings please let me know. Thanks for posting the photos of your set up once again. The book from cindy comes highly recommended and is on my want list. It will be in my hands very soon I hope.

*Hornet* - I'll certainly post pics once the plant arrives. Ebay is a hive of activity with neps at the moment. The ceph sounds great and as you said private growers are a great help. I'll be interested in buying a seedling of your mirabilis once you get them large enough to post that is if you are interested in selling one or two. I too have a list of desirables and have many coming from friends, private growers and EP so can't wait. I'll keep posting photos up as new plants arrive. Please keep us all updated on your seed growing attempt. By the way the cuttings look great. 
*
Rednut* - I have lost tags in the past and it can be quite a pain. I've taken to writing the variety and origin on the pot. This come about after I lost the tag to a particular hybrid which I gave away. I saw the hybrid six months after giving it away. I realized how stunning it had become and I wanted another one for myself. Problem was that I no longer knew what it was haha. On the subject of taxonomy it can be great sometimes and not so great at others.

I have a pitcher opening on my lowii x campanulata and will post the photo tommorow. I'm particularly interested in how the _N merrilliana x xtrusmadiensis_ and _N spathulata x aristolochioides) x truncata _turn out. I look forward to the rest of your post and of course any photos. 

*Geck82* - Hornet has listed some great plants that are hardy. With regards to neps a good hardy nep would be any of the following hybrids

N. ventrata, red dragon or red leopard. I would suggest N. miranda which is readily available right now but I have only just got one myself and want to see how it grows before making a recommendation. Many of the easy growers can be found for sale at bunnings or big w. I hope this helps.


----------



## hornet (Jan 18, 2011)

Check bunnings now, 2 locals ones i have been to recently have fresh stock of VFT's and Neps in. Bunnings have even been stocking names VFT varieties cheaper then ebay or online nurseries sell them, i picked up an 'Akai Ryu' - The Red Dragon for like $6, not just 1 plant but a cluster of small to medium tissue cultured plants, this form retails for $10+ online, the other variety they had in was "Big mouth" i think, should have grabbed one. My local also has dirt cheap neps for $3.50 for a small plant and the other store has 2 small ventricosa for like $6

---------- Post added 17-Jan-11 at 09:55 PM ----------

@ Geck82 basically any cheap nep $30 or less should do well for you down there

---------- Post added 17-Jan-11 at 11:21 PM ----------

More additions to the want list, N glabrata, lowii, hamata, and argentii


----------



## Jumala (Jan 18, 2011)

*Kak *- yep that's why I just had to bring one home  Couldn't go past that price for an edward cross  And yes it is supposed to be crossed with burbidgeae. I got the book in Singapore in the Botanic Gardens bookshop. They have lots of beautiful books there but weight and money is why I didn't get any more. It was S$18  

*Hornet *- thanks for that! Looks like I'm heading to Bunnings lol!! It's always nice to get the plants when they first come in. 

*Rednut *- any excuse for a drive is good. You'll have to make sure you've got the car set up to take your new additions home - I tend to hang mine from the handle above the passenger door lol. Otherwise it is a stragetic placement on the front seat (I have a ute) so there is no damage. 

I've just about given up on want lists - they get too big!!!! LMAO 

---------- Post added 18-Jan-11 at 03:59 PM ----------

I'm going to try a couple of cuttings in a glass of water to see if it works ........ if it does in Sing it should here ... fingers crossed!!


----------



## kak1 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Jumala* originally I thought that the eddy x burbidgeae you posted had raff in it. However I was aware of these crosses been available in Australia. Well last night there was a thread (on an eddy cross much like you recieved) on a nepenthes forum. Let me know if you want a link to the thread. Some interesting posts were made regarding the plant which is a stunner.

Please keep us updated on striking the cuttings in the glass of water. As for the want list mine is quite big as well. Too many plants and not enough money lol. Now for some photos

*Rednut* as promised this is my lowii x campanulata which at present has three pitchers. One which opened yesterday, another which is quite small and the other which is in between the two.

*lowii x campanulata*





*The largest Pitcher*




*
The middle sized pitcher*


----------



## kak1 (Jan 18, 2011)

*My new N. miranda with pitcher*





*N. rajah with a few pitchers (same plant in both photos)*









The following photos are of my N. alata MT Data which has been hung in one of the fig trees. As you can see it has flowered. Unfortunately what you can't see is the numerous pitchers and vining.

*N. alata MT Data flower spike (female I believe)*





*N. alata MT Data hanging in a fig tree* (see the pot below left)


----------



## hornet (Jan 18, 2011)

some nice plants there That alata does look female, no males flowering? Would be great to create your own hybrid


----------



## kak1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Hornet. I wish there were others in flower but none just yet. Hopefully something else will flower at the same time when the next flower comes along and that it is of another sex.


----------



## hornet (Jan 18, 2011)

I was going to create a new thread for this but i think it would be easier to have all cp based discussion here, try and make the biggest thread in the whole of aps land lol. Anyway what mixes do you guys use? I have been using regular potting mix and the plants have been found but i unpotted one of my red leopard cuttings from last year and it had a fairly poor root system so going to pot it into probably either cocopeat/perlite or coco chips(orchid potting mix). What do you guys use, do you use different mixes for highland and lowland or same mix for both? I'm going to be getting a few highlanders which i will be growing in pure sphag in terracotta pots to keep the root systems cool. I was looking at a grow guide which says this area is suited to growing highland species so thought i would give it a shot, they should be fine as long as i keep the root system cool. Once this years cuttings are ready to pot up will experiment with a wide variety of mixes, see what works best

---------- Post added 18-Jan-11 at 07:59 AM ----------

If you didnt know you can store pollen quite easily so could do that next time you have a male in flower if no females are present, i think i may do that aswell and might offer it here in case someone wants to use it on their plants


----------



## Radar (Jan 18, 2011)

*Jumala: *I normally do exactly that, I drive a hilux ute. On trips where I have the gf's company she has become quite tolerant of nursing plants the whole way home, otherwise I just hang them from the handbar and drive like a grandma.... :lol:

I definitely do not have the money or space to fulfill my wish list. We are in our own place now but the yard is small, I tend to grow mine 'around the house' anyway, as you'll see from the old photo's I've pulled from facebook. 2 of my previous houses have had large greenhouses, so I've had to cut my collection after moving away from both houses. 

*Kak1:* That's a nice little lowii x campanulata, I love watching them develop from something this size. I've always wanted a rajah, I love the look of the pitchers, but I don't think I would be able to provide the right conditions. 

*Hornet:* I too have one of those neph pots from bunnings, my pitchers appear to be showing alot more red above the waterline then yours though, but they are grown basically open to the world (and the bigger pitchers are the ones showing colour). The seedlings are absolutely powering along with our summer up here. 

Photo time. These are terrible, terrible random old shots that I've pulled from one of my old online albums. Some plants are upstairs in an enclosed veranda (old Queenslander house) and some are downstairs in the downstairs bathroom window. These have all been re-potted and grown quite a bit since the photo's (about..2 years old?) Have some other photo's floating around here somewhere too.


----------



## hornet (Jan 18, 2011)

rednut said:


> *Hornet:* I too have one of those neph pots from bunnings, my pitchers appear to be showing alot more red above the waterline then yours though, but they are grown basically open to the world (and the bigger pitchers are the ones showing colour). The seedlings are absolutely powering along with our summer up here.


 
I have mine in the greenhouse, i prefer to have smaller plants protected which would explain lack of color but i might put it out in full sun to see how it colors up. Should separate them aswell, they probably wont grow as well all crowded like they are


----------



## Radar (Jan 18, 2011)

Hornet, the smaller pot in the second photo is a couple of the seedlings separated out, I gave the rest away. This photo is more recent, but they are due for separation. If I had a close up you'd be able to see the colour a bit better. The large pot beside it has 2 plants, the smaller being a ..er..condom plant ...that had recently been shifted dramatically and lost all it's pitchers. You may be able to see the new ones coming through, they are a bit different in shape to the ones from bunnings, although Im useless with taxonomy so I can't really weigh in on whether it's a ventrata or not. 

And yes, that is about as short as my grass gets during the wet season...

Edit: Just looked at those photo's and they are uselessly small on here. Just installed some new software and my techtarded brain is struggling almost as much as my 18th century laptop, lmfao.


----------



## hornet (Jan 18, 2011)

I believe the bunnungs plants i got were ventricosa as they have named ventricosa in now and they appear identical to my plants i got previously


----------



## Radar (Jan 18, 2011)

Cool, about time they started putting names on stuff, lol.


----------



## hornet (Jan 18, 2011)

what mix are you using? Your plants look great, if you ever have any cuttings spare let me know


----------



## Radar (Jan 18, 2011)

Nothing too scientific, I just get a 12L bag of dendrobium orchid mix, throw about 5 or 6 handfuls of vermiculite and 2 of perlite in, mix it all up and wet it before planting. I never stressed to much over ratio's, it just looks and feels right for what the plant needs, if that makes sense? 

Something interesting to note, I know fertilizing your neps is supposed to reduce pitcher production, but I've found a little bit of seasol powerfeed run through the pot at the start of summer sends some of them bloody bonkers. The second last photo only had 4 pitchers a few weeks before that photo was taken, and it went nuts after a drink of that stuff, the new lowers got larger by 50% and it started producing uppers with proper tendrils, which it had never done before. Have a jar underneath, catch it, and run it through a few times to give the plant a good drink, then keep using the same stuff and do your other plants. Just make sure it is realllly dilute or you may burn the roots, it's pretty potent stuff.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for everyones suggestions, I have taken the first steps and made my purchases, they are not exactly what had been suggested but I think they are pretty close, I purchased some seeds- VFT "tall red", Drosera spatulata, Drosera stolonifera and Sarracenia vinosa.
I also purchased a Nep ventricossa and an unidentified VFT.
Just waiting for them all to arrive and looking forward to the challenge of growing from seed 


----------



## kak1 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Hornet -* I use two different mixes although I am looking at creating a few more to test.
I don't use potting mix only because Neps require plenty of loose area around their roots for air flow. Potting mix however does not offer this. On the other hand dendrobium orchid mix does.

The two main mixes I use are 100% pure long fibre sphagnum (do not cut it at all) and that is used for the majority of my plants. The other is a dendrobium orchid mix with some perlite thrown in. That mix is used for hardy common hybrids such as the N. miranda and any of my alata's. I have a huge bag of perlite out the back but it does not get used too much because I predominately use the LFS. If I come up to pick up some cuttings I could bring you a heap if required.

I too use terracotta pots for highlanders however orchid baskets are also suitable as they allow alot of air movement. As for the pollen I usually store it in the fridge and like yourself will offer it to other members If I don't have a female in flower. Let us know how your ventricosa progresses.
*
Geck82* - Sounds great. Make sure you stratify the Sarracenia seed before sowing. VFT are easy as to grow from seed but be patient as they can at times take a while to sprout. N. ventricosa are great plants and easy to grow. You best be careful or you'll catch the bug soon lol.

*Rednut* - I love to watch my plants grow from little plants that arrive in the mail to large flourishing plants producing uppers. Nothing excites me more than finding out what the uppers look like by growing them myself as photos don't always show the true colouration etc. 

My most exciting moment at present is watching the formation of a pitcher that is growing on my lowii x ampullaria x mira. The shape and colouration should be brilliant. How big is your lowii x campanulata? Rajah are a nice plant and hopefully one day you will have one. I am expecting an hamata soon.

Thanks for posting your photos. Please keep us updated on your latest editions from EP. The condom plant or N. ventricosa is quite nice and easy to grow. Wouldn't want to use one as a condom though lol. 

-----------------

Now on the topic of *FERTILIZING. *Never once did I think such a controversial subject would be discussed on this forum and you should be ashamed Rednut lmao. Well seriously this has been a hotly contested debate and something I am working on right now. I am devising a number of mediums for my use that will allow for the plants to be fertilized and then flushed just as easily the next day. LFS breaks down or goes slimy when fertilizer is added. I only use it on my common plants to see how I go. So far everything has worked well.

Some use coffee for fertilizing however I use seasol at less than a quarter of the reccomended rate on a fortnightly to monthly basis. When used properly large leaves and pitchers are produced. The day after fertilizing I flush the pot with straight RO water to prevent root burning etc. If too much fertilizer is used the plant may not cope and keel over and die or not grow any pitchers. 

Some species apparently do not do to well with fertilizers at certain ages such as N. sibuyanensis which is said to dislike fertilizing when young. Thanks for sharing your fertilizing guide.


----------



## Jumala (Jan 19, 2011)

*Kak *- I would be interested to see the discussion link for the eddy cross like mine - thanks  Like I said ..... according to the label that was on it at the nursery it was an eddy x burb but we all know how misleading they can be at times. Fingers crossed it was right. The raff was a plant that I lost when someone was housesitting for me - before I set up my hydro system.

My plants are in pure spag moss (long strands) however I do have a couple in coco chips (these are the ones from pritch).

Fertilizing ....... well a trick I was told to getting big pitchers (on the species that naturally have large pitchers to begin with lol) was to add a couple of drops of MILK into the pitchers  can't say I've tried it because it just sounded WAY to weird to me!!! 
My recirculating water is a tad green (oops) as can be seen from the photos so there is definately a nutrient bloom going on in there. In the tank there are some pots of cryptocorynes and a water lily. Obviously the water lily isn't exactly happy with the water flow constantly bashing it every day hence the no leaves at the waters surface. I haven't put any fertilizer in the water for the aquatic plants for fear of what it might do to the neps! I will have to admit though to giving the big ones the occasional grasshopper that I catch eating plants in the greenhouse lol 

For the RO water, are people buying it or making it themselves? I'm curious because I have a system myself from having marine tanks. I have considered draining my sump tank and filling it with RO water but have to admit I just haven't gotten around to doing it


----------



## hornet (Jan 19, 2011)

Fertilising seems ok depending on what you use, i have been hitting mine with orchid ferts which seems to have greatly reduced pitcher production, mainly on red leopard, i have heard though that organic ferts, as rednut said seasol, are normally great, worm tea, fish emulsion, seaweed emulsion etc etc so i will be trying that aswell when i have cuttings to experiment on.


----------



## Jumala (Jan 19, 2011)

An interesting observation on fertilizing VFT in Cindy's book is that she noted it created deformed teeth! She applied a weak solution of diluted orchid fertilizer onto the underside of several traps using a cotton bud. The newest traps produced had deformed teeth - they were abnormally curved over!


----------



## hornet (Jan 19, 2011)

My cephalotus arrived in the post today, its only a tiny plant but there are already a few wee little pitchers on it, cant wait till it gets some more size on it, post pics soon

---------- Post added 19-Jan-11 at 11:12 AM ----------


----------



## Jumala (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow that is a wee little plant that's for sure  Will be interesting to see the pitchers develop. Congrats on your new addition *jealous*


----------



## hornet (Jan 19, 2011)

at first i thought it had tiny baby pitchers on it but after doing research they are what develops into the pitchers so lets hope they get big enough to see lol


----------



## Jumala (Jan 19, 2011)

well the glass of water experiment starts today ... I took a piece of Black Dragon and put some slits in the bottom section about 15mm long. This is how it was shown in the book ...... we will see ....


----------



## chrisso81 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I have been reading this thread with great interest but also a degree of sadness. None of these beauties could be kept in Melbourne could they? I have a shadehouse for orchids that houses all my dendrobiums, cymbidiums and dockrillia, but these are all species that can handle the colder climate. That said, I have seen a stunning pitcher plant in a local nursery, but its wholesale only (closed to the public) so I can't just go in and bug them about how they keep it. Venus flytraps are good and all, but when you compare them to some of the Neps you guys are keeping they pale in comparison!


----------



## hornet (Jan 19, 2011)

you have a huge choice down there, mainly in sundews, butterworts, bladder worts and sarracenia's but i'm sure there would be a few highlanders that you could grow down your way, i have a few mates in melb who grow cp's so will see what they grow


----------



## chrisso81 (Jan 19, 2011)

Cheers hornet, if you could sus that out it would be greatly appreciated! I have no qualms about moving them inside over winter if that 's what is required! The missus would be right into that compared to the frogs, huntsmans, stick insects, snakes and everything else I keep inside!


----------



## Radar (Jan 19, 2011)

Coffee and milk eh? Wow. Does anyone know the science behind these? 
Having looked at that hydro setup on here using roof guttering has got me thinking :lol: I don't have much room...but, a hydro setup in a shape like a sideways, reclining 'M' where the top of the M is further back than the bottom, with one stream of water running all the way down, seems like it would be a goa. Hard to explain. Are those pots in the hyrdo set up normal pots? As in, how far up does the water have to come, just the bottom cm or so? Or is there something else going on with them that we can't see? 

Cheers, 
Paul.


----------



## Jumala (Jan 20, 2011)

*Rednut *- Hi Paul - yep I love my hydro set up it works great!! You should be ok running one in Townsville. I was considering setting mine up onto the fence in a zig zag pattern so the levels all run/overflow into each other finishing up in the sump. That would take up even less room! My guttering is plastic as opposed to metal - no rusting 

The pots that I am using are orchid pots - extra drainage on the bottom and more size options for fitting into guttering  The water only comes about 5mm or so up the side of the pots. I have the plants in spag moss so water is readily taken up as long as part of the pot is on the bottom of the guttering. I have one that I need to repot because the pot is just a little bit too big and it doesn't sit right down in the guttering  but the plant is still watered ok. (it is the thorelli x truncata)

Not sure about the coffee but I think the milk theory is because it is a protein. Not a huge protein source like meat for example but maybe enough to give the plant a little boost? Not really sure .... 

cheers
Ange


----------



## hornet (Jan 20, 2011)

plastic guttering would be alot cheaper then metal guttering aswell, cut pvc pipe in half to give you 2 lengths . Another thing i love about the orchid pots for things like CP's, broms and most orchids is since they dont need deep pots it doesnt waste mix like deep pots.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 20, 2011)

There are heaps of species of bladderworts in the Top End NT and I have seen a variety on Cape York also.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## hornet (Jan 20, 2011)

nice neps


----------



## Radar (Jan 20, 2011)

Plastic guttering on the fence would fit nicely beside the rodent farm....... :lol: 
I have a feeling this hobby is going to get a bit more out of hand than it already is....


----------



## kak1 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Jumala - *I have pm'ed you the link the eddy x discussion (if anyone else wants it they can feel free to pm me). You'll see what I meant with the raff remark in this hybrid when you read the thread. Whatever the case the plant you got is a stunner. I have heard of fertilizing with milk however I have not tried it. I am not keen on adding any fertilizer direct to the pitcher. Doing this can change the composition of the liquid in the pitcher and cause it to die off. 

If you search the nepenthes forums you will find some amazing photos and discussions on the use of coffee to fertilize neps (I can provide links for people interested just pm me). It has also been used to fertilize numerous other plants. I have an RO unit but can purchase it from a friend at a cheap rate if required. Most often I use normal filtered water or RO water. I would certainly not recommend fertilizing VFT and am not suprised by Cindy's findings. Keep us updated on your cuttings.

*Hornet* - Hornet Seasol is brilliant. Exciting times for you with that beautiful little cephalotus. They are incredible and beautiful plants. 

*Rednut - *I am not sure of the science behind the coffee but have seen a lot of great results and threads. Fertilizing with coffee must be done carefully so as not to overdose and kill the plant. Let me know if you want some links and I will pm them to you. That hydro system of Jumala's looks great. Let us know how you go if you decide to build one.All you need now is to put a lowii x truncata next to the rodent farm :lol:. 

*Farma -* You have some nice plants there. That ventricosa is a beauty. Did your plants come from bunnings or growers?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Growers kak1 
I will get a better pic and a few pics of the sundews
















camera ran out so I'll get the rest another time


----------



## Jumala (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the link Kak  It definately looks like my plant so it would seem then that the description/labelling is incorrect .. well it will be interesting to see how it develops. 

I'm planning a trip to Bunnings this weekend lol  like I need more plants ....... of course I do - who am I kidding!!!!


----------



## hornet (Jan 21, 2011)

love the binata


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 21, 2011)

Can anyone advise whether now is ok to sow VFT, drosera spatulata and saracenia seeds, I received my VFT and spatulata seeds today 


----------



## Radar (Jan 21, 2011)

Kak1, If I build this I will end up with more than just one extra, it will be about 3 weeks wages worth of plants...and they will be very well fed with the flies up here that the mice attract in summer after a bit of rain :lol: 

Not to mention Im on the lookout for plastic guttering at construction/demolition sites (I work around alot of them)


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 22, 2011)

I picked up these two today,
VFT "Fang"




Unidentified Sarracenia species




If anyone knows the saracenia species, feel free to Id it. Now I'm just waiting for some more VFT's, Neps and sundews to arrive.
Today i sowed some VFT "tall red" and D. spatulata seeds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

a few more 











and some seedlings from last years plants having a late start 
















will try to find a few pics of last years sundews as i have nothing of size at the moment


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 22, 2011)

I like your sundews Farma, is that a garden with all different sundews and VFT mixed together?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

they were in seperate pots but after they seed they end up everywhere so at the moment i have mixed pots


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 22, 2011)

Farma said:


> they were in seperate pots but after they seed they end up everywhere so at the moment i have mixed pots


 
They look good anyway


----------



## hornet (Jan 22, 2011)

nice, what color flowers are on those utricularia?

Not the best pic but got a half decent photo of this Utricularia species this morning. Flower 3x5mm.





@Farma have you seen what color flower your utricularia produces?


----------



## Jumala (Jan 24, 2011)

ok so my local bunnings is rubbish! They didn't have anything really interesting - only ventricosa seedlings  Maybe the other one (which is bigger) has some more plants .....


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

hornet i think they are white but they could even be yellow I cant remember to be honest 
I have better pics in my computer but its crashed at the moment so I'll get a few up when its fixed


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 24, 2011)

Jumala said:


> ok so my local bunnings is rubbish! They didn't have anything really interesting - only ventricosa seedlings  Maybe the other one (which is bigger) has some more plants .....


 
I can't get any Nepenthes from any buntings around here, only some unknown Sarracenia and a VFT.

My N. ventricosa arrived today 


----------



## hornet (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice, from collectors corner?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah it was actually but half of it's pitchers were squashed, I'm sure some will recover, I also got a VFT no14 and some Sarracenia southern purple Seeds and Drosera stolonifera seeds.
Do you think the ventricosa will do ok in full sun or would you go 50%?


----------



## hornet (Jan 24, 2011)

full sun as long as you dont let it dry out. Full sun will give better pitcher color. The crushed pitchers are no good but the plant will keep producing new ones so dont worry.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 24, 2011)

Cool thanks mate, I have cut the bottoms off coke bottles and sit the pots in them with some really nice expensive bottled water that my missus is horrified that I use for plants.


----------



## junglecarpet (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh wow I never realised there were so many varieties available for purchase, they are all incredible!


----------



## hornet (Jan 25, 2011)

Geck82 said:


> Cool thanks mate, I have cut the bottoms off coke bottles and sit the pots in them with some really nice expensive bottled water that my missus is horrified that I use for plants.


 
i suggest you do not use bottled water, not the expensive drinking water anyway. It contains too much dissolved minerals and will lead to the death of almost any CP bar nepenthes. Go to woolies and buy the cheap bottled water for using in irons, its reverse osmosis water and perfect for cp's


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 25, 2011)

I seen that one in the cleaning section, the one I got said it has no salts, chlorine, metals, flouride and bacteria, I'll grab the other one when I go to woolies next.


----------



## hornet (Jan 25, 2011)

Geck82 said:


> I seen that one in the cleaning section, the one I got said it has no salts, chlorine, metals, flouride and bacteria, I'll grab the other one when I go to woolies next.


 
Most bottled drinking water contains stuff like magnesium, calcium, potassium etc etc which CP's hate. The RO water in the cleaning section is good and so is rainwater if you can have access to it.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 25, 2011)

Cool, I have buckets sitting outside, it's been raining all summer but now I have plants, nothing, Murpheys law.


----------



## Jumala (Jan 25, 2011)

so it looks like the bunnings up here is getting their ventricosas from Collectors Corner ..... that one looks exactly the same pot and potting mix as the one I got lol. 
Big W was a bit of a bust as well ... not one Nep there  Maybe in the next couple of weeks they will be getting more plants in as orders arrive from down south - fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

what species are you after?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 25, 2011)

The VFT and sarracenia that I got from bunnings down here are from collectors corner, I might check out my local Big W and KMart tomorrow


----------



## kak1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow there has been some nice plants photos posted. 

*Farma -* you have a nice collection there. I love your sundews. Is that a N. gothica you've got there?

*Geck82* - Why not get a quality filter on your kitchen tap? It is healthier for you and the plants. In the long run it will also be cheaper than bottled water. Hopefully once you explain the benefits to your wife she'll be happier lol. That ventricosa will improve with time and as hornet said more sun and she'll get nicer colouration. 
*
Jumala* - Collectors corner seems to be supplying many of the retailers of late and whilst some of their plants have been great I have not been a fan of many of their neps. Could it be that the retailers don't pay attention to the plants or worry about their requirements once they are in store? Who knows but whatever the case keep an eye out and hopefully you'll get a good one soon and of course of a different variety to what you already have.

Here are a few pics of the thorelli x tiveyi that I received today. I got it from a seller on ebay. It is now one of my favourite Neps and fantastic looking plant (maybe I'm just biased ).


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, that is a really nice plant, I will look at getting a filter system on my tap if I don't kill the plants I already have. The missus will be easy to convince, she drinks water I drink bourbon 
Oops, I just purchased more seeds, D. capensis and D. filiformis


----------



## kak1 (Jan 25, 2011)

You've become addicted Geck . Beware it can be hard to stop. Please keep us updated on your growing and sprouting of the seeds.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, I'm getting a bit carried away aren't I? Oh well, whats one more hobby lol


----------



## kak1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well they don't require cleaning up etc or feeding so you gotta be happy about that.


----------



## hornet (Jan 25, 2011)

Filters do not make the water CP suitable, they do remove some of the dissolved solids but not like an RO system does. You can always buy a cheap portable RO system, can get them new for $50+$50 postage


----------



## kak1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hornet you are quite right an RO unit is what is required and an RO unit is what I was suggesting but I did not make that clear. I love my RO unit and wouldn't go with out it. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Radar (Jan 26, 2011)

I just found out that my missus's workplace discards hundreds of litres of RO water every day. They use RO to gain salt from sea water to use in their marine tanks, then pump the RO water back out. *Sigh*. Wish I had known this earlier, lmfao. Time to build a pipeline across town to our house....


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 26, 2011)

This is my ventricosa when I received it 2 days ago.





This is the same plant today




Some of the leaves and pitchers are browning off and dying, it is getting around 4 hours of direct sunlight a day and is sitting in about 1.5 cms of water at all times.
Does anyone have any suggestions? Or should I pop him in the freezer......


----------



## hornet (Jan 26, 2011)

It would have been crushed in the post so some die back is normal, along with the stress of conditions changing i wouldnt worry, it should come right


----------



## Radar (Jan 26, 2011)

Trim the dying pitchers off. If the leaves are lighter and yellowing out compared to what they were the other day, cut down the intensity of the sunlight (use some shadecloth or put it in dappled light) as it will be getting photostressed. Nep's don't really handle drastic sudden changes in conditions well, if the place you got it from raised it under shade in a greenhouse and it's gone straight from that into full sun it will stress it. Also, maybe don't sit it in the water, just water it daily, constantly sitting them in water can be no good for them. 

I know there are others on here that know more about them then me, so if that's rubbish advice feel free to say it, lol.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 26, 2011)

Cheers, thanks guys


----------



## hornet (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope rednut is right, cut off dying leaves and pitchers and put it in partial shade for a week or 2 ,then full sun. They dont need to sit in water like other cp's. You can do it but dont sit them in too much water, only 5-10mm


----------



## kak1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes Rednut is correct with everything he has said. I wouldn't sit it in water but instead water it as required. Let us know how you go.

Kak


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys, it sux being a noob at something again. It's out of the water, out of direct sunlight and dead/dying pitchers gone. Fingers crossed, if it doesn't pull through i should still have plenty, I went nuts on eBay and now I own close to 200 seeds for 10 species


----------



## kak1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Geck you will get the hang of it real soon and then you will be addicted . Once neps head to their new home they can at times go a little backwards. In time though they do acclimatise and particularly easy to grow species such as ventricosa will do well in most situations. 

You can gradually introduce the ventricosa to brighter light as they do enjoy this. Mine for example grows well in the front garden under one of my palm trees where it gets a huge amount of sun. Placing it under shade cloth will certainly help. If you can get as much info from the grower as possible on how they have grown the plant in question when you make your next purchase that will help acclimatise the plant. I hope this helps.


----------



## Jumala (Jan 27, 2011)

*Kak *- that is a very nice plant that's for sure! 

*Farma *- well my want list is huge lol .... a good dark albomarginata would be a nice addition for starters .....

Well the cutting experiment is still going .... there are no real changes but they haven't died yet which is a positive lol.

I'm always on the lookout for plants lol it's never ending. I will get back up to the nursery in Kuranda one of these days and will come back with new babies .... Just need more money - nothing unusual there


----------



## hornet (Jan 27, 2011)

Went to Big W today and they had 5 nepenthes in stock, must have only came in over night as they wernt there yesterday. Anyway they have Miranda, Gothica, Gentle, Jungle Bells and Red Dragon. My missus was nice enough to shout me one so i got a N. miranda, very nice plant, nice shape and color to the pitchers and nice large broad leaves. Anyway i did some research and found out some interesting info about its parentage, its thought to be a natural hybrid, N. x mixta. I found that quite an interesting fact. The other thought is its N. x mixta x maxima. What ever it is the maxama influence is very obvious and its an amazing plant. Will get pics tomorrow


----------



## Radar (Jan 27, 2011)

Must go check out Big W now, lol. Would be the first time I've seen them in department stores up here. Seedlings like the bunnings ones?


----------



## hornet (Jan 27, 2011)

nope large(ish) plants, will snap a pic now


----------



## Jumala (Jan 27, 2011)

mmm sounds like a plan for going to Big W provided the trucks made it up here ok .......


----------



## hornet (Jan 27, 2011)

here are some pics of the Nepenthes "Miranda" i picked up for just over $16


----------



## Radar (Jan 27, 2011)

Not bad, that's about the size mine was when I got it a few seasons ago for about $25 at the local nursery. Will have to keep my eye out and get to them early before they go downhill in BW's care, lol.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 27, 2011)

That's awesome hornet, I wish I could find a BigW down here that has a gardening section.


----------



## Jumala (Jan 28, 2011)

that is a nice little plant  when the Big W here had them I opted for the smaller plants because I wanted Miranda and Alata Lantern lol. I think the little ones were $6 :? can't remember .. I'm going to have to expand the guttering system at this rate lmao!!!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 28, 2011)

I found this sad looking N tobaica x ampullaria at a local nursery today for $9.00 I still have to clean it up a bit.




Do you think it is worth repotting it? I have sphagnum moss, perlite and propagation sand.


----------



## Radar (Jan 28, 2011)

I've seen them come back from alot worse than that, if that's what you mean. Depends what it's growing in, if the nursery potted it themselves then you could probably do a better job making up your own mix then what it's in and give it a better go at life.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 28, 2011)

From what I've read they like plenty of drainage and aeration around the roots. What they are in is best described as mud, even the one from collectors corner looks pretty boggy to me.


----------



## Radar (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, re-pot it then. Most of my mixes consist of Dendrobium orchid mix with a bit of perlite and vermiculite thrown in. I don't have any percentages for you, I usually just buy a 12L bag of orchid mix and put a couple of handfuls of the other 2 in, wet it all down and mix it around before you pot into it. 

Someone else will be able to enlighten you as to a more specific mix no doubt, that's just what's worked for me, but most of mine are pretty hardy plants.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 28, 2011)

I just re potted both my Neps and the root systems on both looked pretty crappy.





Sorry pic is upside down, dam iPhone.
I used roughly 2 parts sphagnum moss, 1 part propagation sand, 1 part coconut fibre and 1 part perlite.


----------



## kak1 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Jumala* - I'm watching your cutting experiment with great interest. The dark form of N. albomarginata is a stunning lowland plant. Sadly I can only keep intermediates and highlanders due to my set up. 

*Hornet - *That is one awesome plant. What a great buy. Unfortunately we did not get the large sized plants down here or at least not yet. If we do I'll purchase a few. 

*Geck* - That tobaica x does look a little sad but is by no means near death. It should be a fairly easy plant to care for and to get going again. The exciting part for me is the effect N. ampullaria has on its pitchers. e.g colour, shape, peristome. Keep us updated with pics if you can.

On to your root systems. Many Nepenthes have poor root systems which can be quite fragile. The root system in your photo actually looks quite good. Was the mix you used for potting suggested to you? 

*Rednut -* There are as you know too many mixes to list. I'd have to say though that your mix is one of the most commonly used and readily available (I use a mix like yours on a few of my plants). I like the fact that it is quite free draining and ideal for people fertilizing their neps. Such a mix is also ideal for many of the common hybrids.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 28, 2011)

kak1 said:


> Was the mix you used for potting suggested to you?


 No, I had a look at a few different websites and seen that everyone has a different mix that they use so I basically just grabbed anything that I had lying around here that people use in their mixes. Do you think it should be ok?


----------



## kak1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Geck I'd suggest in future a mix like rednut uses for your two neps. You could trial your mix and see how it goes. I'm worried though about the possible release of sodium from your coconut fibre which could cause issues for your plants.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 28, 2011)

I will repot them tomorrow, I'm better sticking with what is tried and true. Thanks Rednut & Kak


----------



## kak1 (Jan 28, 2011)

No problems Geck. As you've found searching the net there are so many mixes out there that people like to use. As such it can be confusing on deciding what to use as I found out when I first got into neps all those years ago. 

Some mixes are suitable for one climate and others for another, some are better for use in fertilizing whilst others are not. All though should aim to allow for greater air around the roots and free drainage with a few exceptions. I am now at the point of experimenting with a number of mixes such as lava rock etc.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 28, 2011)

There is alot of conflicting info on the net, just like reptile keeping it is easy for newbies to get confused.


----------



## hornet (Jan 29, 2011)

kak1 said:


> Geck I'd suggest in future a mix like rednut uses for your two neps. You could trial your mix and see how it goes. I'm worried though about the possible release of sodium from your coconut fibre which could cause issues for your plants.


 
Nope coco fiber is great for neps (not good for other cp's). Should have no issues using that. I repotted a few of my last years cuttings into a 50/50 coco peat/perlite mix and a 100% co**** coco fiber (orchid mix). Can also use azalea or african violet mix (50%) with perlite (50%). The stuff you describe as "mud" is pure peat moss and works very well on a commercial scale with controlled watering but not so good for hobbyists (its even used to commercially grow cacti). Dont ditch it, its quite expensive, you can mix it with perlite and use it for neps or mix with sand and use for any other cp. BTW that root system actually looks pretty bloody good for a nep, they normally have very very small root systems and the only use them for anchorage (a big like a bromeliad)


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 29, 2011)

Crap, I already changed it, I used roughly 5 parts orchid mix, 1 part perlite and 1 part vermiculite, it looked very similar to what I made up. I kept all the old mixes so that I could mix it in with fresh stuff for re potting as I have my eye on a few Neps on eBay 
At least none of the soil mixes used for CPs will go to waste, I can always use them for incubating eggs


----------



## kak1 (Jan 29, 2011)

Geck coco fiber has been used on a number of occasions with great success. I have spoken however to a number of growers here in OZ who have had sodium issues with the coco fiber they have obtained locally hence my recommendation against it. Tonight I spoke to one of the larger private growers who agreed with my warning however he has said that you could certainly use the mix again however make sure you thoroughly soak the coco fibre before use. 

The peat moss hornet talks about is as he said used on a very commercial scale. It is used on many carnivorous plants such as vft's. If you search around you can pick up a 300litre bag for just under $50 like I do. If not it can cost you an arm and a leg at bunnings and local nurseries. 

Peat moss can be used on your neps depending on the species. I would not use it on large number of neps but it certainly depends on the species and where they originate from. I would tend to go with an orchid mix as it provides more air in the mix than just a simple peat moss/sand or peat moss/perlite mix. Alternatively Long fibre sphagnum is also great. Peat however is great when mixed with propogating sand for VFT's and sarracenias. Perlite as well is quite cheap in large quantities. I buy a huge bag for $25. 

I hope this helps and does not confuse. Hornet thank you for pointing out that coco fibre can be used. I should of elaborated on why I suggest against coco fibre's use. It is always good to hear and be able to learn from other growers points of view and experiences on such topics .


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, you are a wealth of knowledge. It's good fun learning something new


----------



## hornet (Jan 30, 2011)

i would not use peat moss on its own, i hope it didnt sound like i was recommending using it by its self. Its fine on a commercial scale under controlled conditions but for us its a bit harder to get the watering just right. Its fine mixed with perlite or sand to make it more airy but i wouldnt use it by itself for neps. I'm yet to hear of any issues from using coco peat, i wash all mine before use so i guess that would help get rid of any sodium in the mix which wouldnt be as easy for growers to do on a commercial scale. Kak, any chance of letting us know where you get the 300l bags of peat moss from? I'm finding it hard to get locally for a good price, i currently mail order mine for about $2 per liter


----------



## kak1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hornet I get my bags from a local agricultural supplier here on the Gold Coast who also provides me with long fibre sphagnum moss at a bargain rate. I'm sure though if people look at there local agricultural suppliers they should be able to get it at a good price. If you can't find it cheap and want a bag Let me know and i'll get it organised. Problem is I don't know when I'll be coming close to you.


----------



## hornet (Jan 30, 2011)

what do you pay for your LFS? Is the peat moss you get pure sphagnum peat?


----------



## kak1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hornet I get pure sphagnum peat sold as canadian team peat moss. It is I believe imported then bagged here in OZ. As for the LFS I can not honestly remember how much I paid or the size I got as I have so much now I don't need to buy any more. I can make some inquiries for you though.


----------



## hornet (Jan 30, 2011)

That would be great Kak 

Just had a check on my plants, my pygmy sundews that have been growing ever so slowly have finally started to take off and are now producing flower spikes


----------



## kak1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hornet,

I've just got onto the supplier for you and can get lfs is you want. If you want a price give me a pm. Glad to hear your pygmy sundews are doing so well. I unfortunately do not have any sundews these days. When I move to a new house i'll make myself a bog garden full of sarras, sundews and vft's. Could you post up some pics of your pygmies for us?


----------



## hornet (Jan 31, 2011)

Just snapped pics, just found the last of my Drosera dichrosepala has died, was 1 of only 2 species of pygmy i had left and only had the single plant. Started with about 6 species but had a bad fun, luckily my Drosera microscapa are now thriving so will add pics in a tic. Cant wait to get gemmae off them and get a nice full pot going.


----------



## kak1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Recently I was given the chance to own and grow a Nep hybrid which is still quite rare and yet to be released. The nep was first produced by EP and is a lowii x ampullaria x mira. Attached are photos of when I first got it a month or so ago and the next two are of the plant now and the first pitcher produced in my care. 

This is the most exciting plant in my collection next to the lowii x truncata wide peristome and lowii x merrilliana giant. It makes me ask what is your most prized carnivorous plant and do you have any photos of it? 

*The pitchers as you can see died off due to the new conditions*






*The plant as it is now* *with a new lower pitcher inflating (right hand side)*





*The first lower pitcher*


----------



## hornet (Jan 31, 2011)

here are my Drosera microscapa











kak1 said:


> Recently I was given the chance to own and grow a Nep hybrid which is still quite rare and yet to be released. The nep was first produced by EP and is a lowii x ampullaria x mira. Attached are photos of when I first got it a month or so ago and the next two are of the plant now and the first pitcher produced in my care.
> 
> This is the most exciting plant in my collection next to the lowii x truncata wide peristome and lowii x merrilliana giant. It makes me ask what is your most prized carnivorous plant and do you have any photos of it?
> 
> ...


 
Not a bad looking plant, have you seen pics of the mature pitchers?


----------



## kak1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hornet those pygmies are beautiful my friend. I hope you have a better run with them. As for the lowii x ampullaria x mira I have not seen the uppers only the lowers to date. This is a plant that has only recently been bred by EP so it will be a little while before I do get to see uppers. It has however rapidly grown for me so I am wondering what the time period will be before I see uppers. The exciting part for me is growing young plants and watching them grow. I feel like forest gump at times in that you never know what ya gonna get lol.


----------



## hornet (Jan 31, 2011)

I think it was from using coco peat, drosera are very sensitive to any impurities in the water or mix. After all the rain its possible that its leached to an acceptable level for them


----------



## kak1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Did you grow them from seed hornet?


----------



## hornet (Jan 31, 2011)

Nope, these ones grew from gemmae


----------



## kak1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks hornet Haha shows how bad I am with sundews lol


----------



## hornet (Jan 31, 2011)

kak1 said:


> Thanks hornet Haha shows how bad I am with sundews lol


 
i think you ought to change that and get a few . There are some amazing ones out there


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 31, 2011)

Kak, that lowii x ampullaria x Mira is very nice, the not knowing what it's going to produce is edge of your seat stuff 
Hornet, them microscapa are fricken tiny.
I just checked my seeds and gemmae (as I've just learnt) and it looks like my D. spatulata are starting to sprout, or it could be something in the spagnum, I'm not entirely sure.
Last night I won myself 3 Neps on eBay, I have to stop now or my missus will kick me out.
I couldn't believe someone paid $117.50 for one of the Neps up for auction last night.


----------



## hornet (Jan 31, 2011)

what nep was that Geck? I stopped bidding at about $60 for a nep last week, if i had the cash would have gone double that


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 31, 2011)

That was an N. burbidgea x edwardsiana that went for $117.50
I picked up a maxima "dark", a rokko and a sibuyenensis x maxima, I can't find much info around on the rokko though.


----------



## hornet (Jan 31, 2011)

What do you want to know about rokko? Its thorelii x maxima if you wanted to know parentage


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 31, 2011)

Ah ok, thanks for that hornet, I didn't know it was a hybrid, that makes sense, now I can find more info on it. Is that the same as how the sibuyanensis x maxima is referred to as "gothica"?


----------



## kak1 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Geck -* Congratulations on your winnings. You sure have some nice plants on the way. Ebay is great for getting cuttings of many of the crosses that are no longer being produced as seedlings. Many of the nep crosses are one offs so I keep a keen eye on ebay. 

I've found on ebay that people often don't realise what the plants usually sell for which is great for the sellers. Many also do not check out the commercial growers who often sell plants for cheaper then what is on ebay. One of the growers in particular sells plants for example for $40 on his site however if he sticks them on ebay he often gets around $100 which is great as he is a great grower. If I buy off of ebay I ensure that I have a limit and check with the growers what they will sell theirs for or the availability before bidding.

Congrats on getting the seed and gemmae going. I've sent you a pm. By the way you talk about the wife kicking you out I just put an order in for $330 of Neps. Not sure how she's gonna react when they arrive lol.

*Hornet -* Do you mind if I ask what Nep you were bidding for? Was it the ventricosa x trusmadiensis?


----------



## hornet (Jan 31, 2011)

It was Nepenthes glabrata, one of the top on my wish list. I'm a species man, only really by hybrids if they are nice and cheap.


----------



## kak1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool thanks for that hornet. Glabrata are very nice and quite easy to grow. I hope you get one soon.


----------



## hornet (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the link  Will have to chuck up some spares to fund some new additions lol


----------



## kak1 (Jan 31, 2011)

No problems hornet any time mate .


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Kak, that would be one invoice I would be hiding from the other half when it arrives


----------



## kak1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Got that covered Geck or atleast I think so .


----------



## Jumala (Feb 1, 2011)

*geck82 *- I really hope that you have a true eddy cross and it is not a mislabelled one like mine .... that beautiful ribbing on the peristome should be evident if it is an eddy cross. Fingers crossed for you it is!!!

I tried to get a northiana that was listed with a nursery but they said they didn't have any available  probably a good thing in some ways ..... I dread to think what the price of that one was


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 1, 2011)

Jumala said:


> *geck82 *- I really hope that you have a true eddy cross and it is not a mislabelled one like mine .... that beautiful ribbing on the peristome should be evident if it is an eddy cross. Fingers crossed for you it is!!!


 It wasn't me that purchased the Eddie x, I stopped bidding at $30, someone got a nice plant but I'm not into CPs as far as I am with reptiles yet (what I'm willing to spend anyway)


----------



## Jumala (Feb 1, 2011)

there is a rajah on ebay at the moment for anyone interested ..... located in Perth - current bid $31 .....


----------



## kak1 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Jumala *- Your plant is a stunner and as far as I was aware all of the eddie x burbidgea were the same. Searches on the net though show there is more then one clone. There is much debate on whether or not the plants are infact eddie x burbidgea (as it is from wild collected seed). If you want a link to some discussions on the topic feel free send me a pm.

Northiana are quite nice. I'll let you know when I see another up for sale. Are you placing an order with EP? They just brought out some stunner plants. By the way I got my rajah of the same grower who has the rajah on ebay. He has some quality stuff.

*Geck* - Come on get with it an open the wallet a little more lol :lol:


----------



## Jumala (Feb 1, 2011)

*Kak *- after reading those links you gave me I'm inclined to think it has raff in it like you said. But it is still a very nice plant  I was just hoping for that gorgeous peristome; and the price was good anyway :lol: Yeah ...... I kinda put in a little order with EP  and sent a little please please do you have one of these comments in it lmao!!!! Definately interested if you see a northiana 

The cuttings were still looking ok before I went away. I have them being babysat for me while I'm away so hopefully they keep the water up to the glasses  I'm home on the weekend - probably after the cyclone has been through!!! Ahhhhhhh! And of course there wasn't really anything that they could do with my gutter system so I hope it will be ok if it does come through ...... Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## kak1 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Jumala *my thoughts are with you and those people up in north QLD. I hope all goes well and that no one gets hurt. Do you mind If I ask what you ordered and if you can post some pics when you get them please? I'll be posting pics of mine for sure. I'm excited about the red flush truncata on its way. I asked for the reddest possible which was my special request lol. What are you chasing other then a northiana? 

I'm glad the cuttings are doing well. I am excited to see how you go with them. I hope the babysitter does well lol. I hope everything goes well and my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Jumala (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope it fizzes out! This has happened before so heres hoping. With the amount of rain that we have had the destruction will be MASSIVE!! The ground is already so wet that there will be trees uprooted everywhere 

thai, ampullaria (d), alata (t), adrianii, sibuyanensis x albo-marginata (thought this would be interesting)- so only a small order this time lol ...... also checked if they still have any of the merrilliana seedlings left but I think I missed my chances this time around  A nice dark albomarginata is also on my want list. I'm trying to keep it short lol by focusing on a couple at a time ..... it's a theory anyway.

I'll be REALLY happy if the cutting experiment works for me at home!!!! I will be doing some of the long skinny greenish thorelli x truncata next if it works well as it is getting VERY leggy lol. I'm home on Sunday so provided they don't let the water level drop they should be ok - crossing fingers and toes (they are not exactly green thumbs but not black thumbs either lol)


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 1, 2011)

I've got my eye on the N. burkei and the sanguinea


----------



## kak1 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Jumala* - Let's hope it does fizz out. You've ordered some stunners . I'm jealous as ampullaria are one of my favourite Nep's but being lowlanders are not suited to my conditions yet you have ideal conditions. I love ampullaria's shape and squat nature and ability for hybrids involving amp to show this. I guess that's what excites me so much about my lowii x ampullaria x mira. 

I've forgotten what I've ordered but have a few things such as the red truncata, lowii x talangensis on the way. I'll post the list up of plants and photos when the plants arrive. Well i'm sure your friends are looking after the plants nicely. Looking forward to the updates on your cuttings experiment. I'd be interested to see the rate of root growth etc.

*Geck* - You have great taste mate. N. burkei is a stunner.


----------



## Jumala (Feb 2, 2011)

well it hasn't fizzed out  and unfortunately because of the windy weather it sounds like my cuttings will be a failure :`( the wind had knocked the cuttings out of the water dish - don't know for how long and they are still sitting at home now  I hope that they are still in the container now ....


----------



## hornet (Feb 4, 2011)

How did the collection fair Jumala?


----------



## Jumala (Feb 4, 2011)

don't know - I'm not home yet  I get back on Sunday ......... the main plants should be ok - it's the cuttings that I'm worried are going to be out of the water 

Has anyone had any luck with growing madagascariensis from seed? Seen it listed and was wondering if anyone had tried?


----------



## hornet (Feb 4, 2011)

drosera?


----------



## Jumala (Feb 4, 2011)

nope nepenthes


----------



## hornet (Feb 4, 2011)

Yea should be easy to grow from seed as are most others. Didnt even realize there were neps in madagascar till i googled it before lol


----------



## Jumala (Feb 4, 2011)

lol well that is pretty well what I did when I saw it for sale :lol: I thought someone was being creative with their description - wouldn't be the first time.
Growing from seed is a loooooonnngggg term commitment but I haven't seen this species for sale in Aust so was figuring it would be a good trade plant if I could get them to grow successfully  (and if they were true to description of course :lol: )


----------



## kak1 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Jumala *- How are the cuttings? How did everything else go? I've heard of madagascariensis a lowland plant but never tried to grow it. Nepenthes have quite a wide range and many grow in places that leaves one a little surprised at times which is what happened to me when I first got into growing neps. They for instance have a species of Nep in the seychelles N. pervillei.

I've never grown Nep seed unlike hornet however depending on where they come from they may have different requirements. I have some links on seed growing. If you want them send me a pm. N. madagascariensis by the way is currently being grown and sold here in OZ by a small number of growers so it will be a great trade plant for you. Where are your seeds coming from?


----------



## Jumala (Feb 8, 2011)

well the plants did ok .... one of the pieces of guttering fell over  the one with the big plants in it of course  luckily all of them except for one was in spag moss so didn't get tipped out - phew!! The other ones got a bit lifted lol :lol: but they are ok. 

The cuttings are still green!!! WOO HOO!! I figure that is as good a start as any  So the experiment is looking good .... Will be doing my elongated thorellii x truncata green one next 

*Kak *- the seeds were listed with a couple of nuseries - I'd have to find them again .... 

My 'eddy' cross has got a nice new pitcher on it  will have to take some more photos ....

well the plants did ok .... one of the pieces of guttering fell over  the one with the big plants in it of course  luckily all of them except for one was in spag moss so didn't get tipped out - phew!! The other ones got a bit lifted lol :lol: but they are ok. 

The cuttings are still green!!! WOO HOO!! I figure that is as good a start as any  So the experiment is looking good .... Will be doing my elongated thorellii x truncata green one next 

*Kak *- the seeds were listed with a couple of nuseries - I'd have to find them again .... 

My 'eddy' cross has got a nice new pitcher on it  will have to take some more photos ....

updated photos 

I just love the pixelated look at the back of the Rokko x boschiana cross!! 
The veitchii I haven't posted before. The peristome is just amazing on this one. Lovely wide flared and the occasional stripe. This was the one that was originally thought to be a straight veitchii but it was found that the other locality one used was split to another species ..... So this one is a veitchii x hurrelliana 
Enjoy


----------



## hornet (Feb 8, 2011)

Speaking of seed. Is anyone interested in some aristolochioides or sanguinea seed i may have some excess in a couple of weeks


----------



## kak1 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Hornet* what are you looking for for the aristo seed? Are yours from ebay? I'd be interested to see how you go in getting these highlanders growing. Please keep us updated.

*Jumala -* I'm glad to hear that you fared well and that the plants mostly fared well and that the cuttings are still going strong. That rokko x boschiana of yours is stunning. The truncata is also very nice. How old is your truncata and what size was it when you first got it? As strange as it may sound my favourite part of N. truncata is the leaves. They have a great shape, colour and can get quite large which makes the pitchers stand out that bit more. I can't wait to see the red flush truncata from EP when it arrives. 

The eddy x looks interesting by the way. Could you please post up some photos once it opens and fully colours? Thanks in advance and thanks again for posting up some nice pics.


----------



## hornet (Feb 8, 2011)

yep they are ebay seeds, buying a couple of entire pods, generally means they are fresh and gives far better germination. Been speaking to some growers and really i shouldnt need much at all in the way of special equip to grow them here


----------



## Jumala (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks Kak  The truncata is one that I got off pritch from ebay so it has grown a bit probably about an inch or so - 3/4 new leaves and pitchers. The leaves are cool on it too  I'm not sure how old it is .... I believe it was seed grown.

My fake eddy cross :lol: is developing nicely. It is looking just like the ones in the other website link that you gave me Kak ... It is still very nice even though it isn't an eddy


----------



## hornet (Feb 8, 2011)

Jumala said:


> The leaves are cool on it too


 
truncata would have to have the nicest leaves of any nep species


----------



## kak1 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Hornet -* Sounds great. I only hope that they are what they are sold as. Many people who have been sold aristo seeds on ebay have grown them out only to find they are definately not aristo. The same happens with edwardsiana, villosa and a few others. My fingers are crossed and I can't wait to see your results. I'll have to try my hand at growing seed soon enough. You've definately inspired me.

*Jumala -* What ever the age that truncata is a beauty. Pritch has a lot of nice plants that he sells on ebay. I'll have to look at getting one of his truncatas. Whatever the eddy x is it is definately nice for sure. I have another link on some results a guy has had with cuttings (none in water unfortunately) if you'd like to see it just let me know. Thanks for the quick reply. By the way not long now till the EP plants arrive.


----------



## hornet (Feb 8, 2011)

from all reports i have heard this seller is pretty good with labeling and selling fresh seed so fingers crossed


----------



## kak1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hornet there are one or two good sellers on there so I have my fingers crossed for you mate.


----------



## hornet (Feb 8, 2011)

kak1 said:


> Hornet there are one or two good sellers on there so I have my fingers crossed for you mate.


 
the ones to avoid are the ones who sell small amounts of seed. Whilst the id may be correct chances are the seed is far to old to get a decent germination rate


----------



## Jumala (Feb 8, 2011)

*Kak - yes pritch has very nice plants  definately someone who has well grown plants and is a pleasure to deal with! You're not trying to steal my truncata are you??? :lol: I'm getting another one from him sometime soon .....
Ask him for other plants if you are chasing anything particularly once you win something but he mainly has lowland and intermediate from memory. That and it is not exactly cool up here :lol: for highland stuff. I'd be interested in the cuttings link - always good to have more info  

Hornet - can you pm me the ebay seller for the seed if they have lowland species? Thanks 

I'd love to get a real eddy cross  I just love the peristome. That or a hamata cross *


----------



## kak1 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Jumala -* I'd never try to steal your truncata lol. I want to see how my EP truncata goes before getting another which could be some time into the future. Lowlanders don't do too well with me in my area although my Rafflesiana white is now growing well. It looked like it was dying however it has come back and has developed a nice growth point within the last week. I'll see how it goes though. 

The sad thing about not being able to keep lowlanders is that I can't keep one of my favourite plants N. ampullaria. I've just got some terracotta pots for my highlanders which will be arriving soon. I'm pumped and can't wait. I'll send that link on cuttings via pm. By the way I have a N. hamata on the way. Oh I am so excited.


----------



## hornet (Feb 8, 2011)

I believe all mine are intermediates or heat tolerant low landers. Cant see why i couldnt grow low landers here, ampullaria is one i would love to try . What highlanders are you getting?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I just recently purchased off fishhead,
N. maxima
N. rokko
N. sibuyenensis x maxima
N. maxima x fusca
I also just sowed some N. mirabilis seeds. My VFT seeds sprouted a few days ago but I have had no luck with any Drosera as of yet. My harddrive on my computer shat itself but as soon as I get it sorted I'll throw some pics up.
Hornet- Due to my new addiction, I may be interested in some sanguinea seeds.


----------



## hornet (Feb 8, 2011)

actually i just had a look at ampullaria's natural climate and it grows both as a high and a low land so no reason you couldnt grow it if you get the right form


----------



## kak1 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Hornet* you are right in that you could grow lowlanders in your area. I should point out that in my area I too can grow lowlanders. As a matter of fact that white rafflessiana has started to grow now with the warm weather. Lowlanders though do not do nearly as well in my set up for intermediates/highlanders hence why I wouldn't grow amp's as they may suffer. 

Lowlanders in my area as a hole tend to suffer and stop growing as we get down to 1 degree celcius on a number of occasions which is not condusive to growing lowlanders. Added to this the climate/humidity of North Queensland is far better for lowlanders then my area. I am aware that there are one or two amp found as highlanders however they are few and far between.

I am getting a one or two species and a few hybrids such as lowii x talangensis, lowii x veitchii, maxima x aristo and a few others which I can't remember lol.

*Geck - *Great work mate. John is a nice guy. VFT's can take a little while to sprout depending on location, seed age etc but the end result is great and very rewarding. Hopefully those Drosera get a move on for you. Hornet will be able to guide you with any Drosera see questions you have. All the best mate.


----------



## hornet (Feb 8, 2011)

If i find a high land amp i'll deff let you know. Yea we rarely get below 10 here, i think max we get down to is like 6 or 8c. nice sub tropical climate


----------



## kak1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks hornet. I do know of a few coming up for sale and may get some then. In the mean time let us know if you find some.


----------



## Jumala (Feb 9, 2011)

*Kak *- you got a hamata????? You DEFINATELY have to post pics of that one when it turns up!!! Thanks for the cuttings link, it was interesting to see how long they took to get roots. I have one leafless piece and the other is the active growing point. Seems like that one will be the piece that will be the most likely to be successful. In saying that, the end of the leafless piece is still showing a pale colour (like the growing point one) so you just never know .......

*Geck82 *- so where are you going to hide this lot??? :lol:


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 9, 2011)

Jumala,
Oddly enough my missus doesnt mind when i get a new plant but if i get a new reptile she hits the roof... go figure.
Today i recieved some D. capensis "red" and some D. filiformis gemmae. 

Thought i would throw up a few pics,
VFT Seed sprouting @ 17 days 





N.maxima pitcher 10cm




N. maxima x fusca




Sarracenia with new pitchers forming, Im not sure what type of sarra it is.


----------



## kak1 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Jumala *- Yep a hamata is on its way. I can't wait for it too arrive. Once it arrives i'll post up some pics. I'm glad you liked the link. I am waiting in antisipation to see the results of your own test growing.

*Geck -* Some nice plants mate. It will be exciting seeing the end result once that pitcher fully inflates. Those VFT's sprouted quick which is great. Just wait till they get bigger and start eating fingers lol. The sarra looks nice unfortunately though I can't help with id as I am not too good with sarras. Good to hear the wife is happy and all is well.


----------



## Jumala (Feb 10, 2011)

well my latest order :lol: from EP should get here next week!!!  Looks like I managed to score an albomarginata as well    ok so I just can't help myself lmao!!!! It's ok I know I'm an addict


----------



## kak1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Great news Jumala. N. albomarginata is such a variable and beautiful species. What colour are you getting? EP are the greatest aren't they. You don't know how excited I am about my order arriving. I'm rolling around on the floor with excitement lol. That makes two addicts and I'm sure there are more addicts on here haha.


----------



## Jumala (Feb 11, 2011)

the albo is supposed to be a red form .... it is seed grown so could turn out to be completely different  They were sending next week so hopefully by Friday I'll have my new additions!!! I don't blame you for being exciting about getting your order - you're getting a hamata! *sigh* to live somewhere that I could have highland species .... oh well .. I'll just have to be content to be here. We always want to grow plants that we can't no matter where you live :lol: People down south want to grow tropicals and people up north want to grow bulbs lol - human nature - you always want what you can't have :lol:

Yes I think I might as well have a standing direct deposit with EP :lol: I know I shouldn't keep looking at their site but I just can't help it!!!! 

There are worse addictions .... at least we have something to show for ours


----------



## hornet (Feb 11, 2011)

Jumala said:


> There are worse addictions .... at least we have something to show for ours


 
i can think of cheaper drug addictions lol


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 11, 2011)

I have to try hold back from buying any more Neps until I know that I can keep them alive. It's tough, I might go nuts on sarras, droserias and VFTs in the time being 


----------



## hornet (Feb 11, 2011)

Just got a couple new plants today, a nice big Lance leaved sundew (Drosera adelae) and a couple of small Drosera prolifera, together with Drosera schizandra they make up the 3 sisters of qld, 3 tropical species of sundew from the rain forests of north qld


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 12, 2011)

I won a sarra flava ornata on eBay today, turns out the seller lives 3 streets away from me so I was able to pick the plant up, the missus wasn't impressed when I came home 2 and half hours later with 6 sarras a D. binata and a few D. burmanni (I think) I can't remember what everything is, too many new scientific names for one day


----------



## Jumala (Feb 12, 2011)

hahahahahaha!! Too funny!! That is what happens when you go to a plant growers place :lol: its worse than going to a reptile place  That's why I need to save some money before I go to the nursery in Kuranda .... I know I always want more


----------



## hornet (Feb 13, 2011)

lol pics please geck. I will gets pics of my new additions up today


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 15, 2011)

I think i have caught "The Bug" you guys warned me about :lol:
I will try get some pics up in the next couple of days.


----------



## hornet (Feb 15, 2011)

pics in the next few days, have been having some problems at home so have been preoccupied with trying to find a new place to live, will sort out plants tomorrow and get pics

I am pretty stoked, just got offered a free N. fusca, mixed nep hybrid seed and Cephalotus seed from a guy who lives only 15mins down the road, cant wait to get it, its one of the species i've been wanting to get my hands on. Will also be good to see what local growers are having success with


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 16, 2011)

Gotta be happy with that, Cephalotus seed is a great score. I just purchased some VFT Akai ryu seed and have VFT 'B52', 'toothless' and 'sharks teeth' on the way.


----------



## hornet (Feb 16, 2011)

very nice, what did the B52 set you back? i think from memory i paid $25 for mine. They are suposed to be the largest VFT cultivar in the world with traps in excess of 6cm


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah it was $25, they arrived today but they are a bit beat up after being sent bare rooted, I think my favorite is the 'toothless', it has the same colour as an akai ryu but very short teeth.

How long have you had your B52 for? And how big are your traps? I have a mate who has had one for about 12 months but it has been going backwards.
I'll have to add them to my photo list.


----------



## hornet (Feb 16, 2011)

i have had mine bout 3-4months, biggest traps only bout 4cm, a little bigger then my bunnings variety but i'd say after its winter dormancy it should start throwing some nice traps


----------



## Jumala (Feb 18, 2011)

ok so let the drool begin .... I can never wait to open my parcel from EP  I've had to do a quick check, open, photos and bail to do some chores but just couldn't help myself!!!!

Got to LOVE the albomarginata var rubra    that edge is just stunning!!!! 

The last two are updated photos of the fake eddy cross. The size of the pitchers is getting impressive - nice striping on the peristome too  

I'll get better photos and names of them all once they are potted ..... Have to get some more pots now too :lol:


----------



## hornet (Feb 18, 2011)

Love the ampullaria


----------



## Jumala (Feb 18, 2011)

yep its a little cutie alright  the plants I always get from EP are more than expected! I've never been disappointed with what I get from them  

The only disappointment is not having enough money to buy everything I want!!!!! :lol:


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow:shock: Nice plants Ange, I think i might have to do an order with EP myself .

Here are pics of some of my newly aquired plants, ill take some of the others over the next few days.

D. burmanni and flower







VFT 'Toothless'







VFT 'B52'




VFT 'Sharks Teeth'




N. maxima a new pitcher just opened over the last few days







S. leucophylla 'red veins' ?




S. flava 'ornata'


----------



## Jumala (Feb 19, 2011)

Geck - beeee warrrnnnneeedddd - that's a bad/good idea!!! You will have no problems filling the minimum $100 order .... :lol: Given them a ring if you are not sure what to order  They will be more than happy to help you out with what to get  Your new plants are great too!! How big is the maxima pitcher?
Nice VFTs


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Ange, the maxima pitcher is only 10cms.


----------



## kak1 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Geck - *You are now addicted my friend. Welcome to the world of carnivorous plants. Your VFT's and sarras look brilliant. Where did your maxima come from? Was that the one from John? 

*Hornet -* Can't wait to see your pics mate. Are you moving to the brigalow belt? I've got a few acres out that way and it is quite nice. I'm sure you will enjoy the herping.

*Jumala -* I've just seen your pics and they are stunning. I recieved my plants a few days ago and will post some pics up soon. What plants did you get? The albomarginata looks awesome as does the eddie cross and the amp. Come to think of it the eddie cross has similar colours to some of the ampullaria varieties. Of course though your cross has no amp in it.

What is the plant in the photo next to the amp photo? Did you get a merrilliana? As people can see the quality plants that EP produce are well worth waiting for. They come packaged well, in great condition and the quality is very hard to beat. I've been drooling over your pics so can't wait to see more.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 19, 2011)

kak1 said:


> *Geck - *You are now addicted my friend. Welcome to the world of carnivorous plants. Your VFT's and sarras look brilliant. Where did your maxima come from? Was that the one from John?


 Thanks Mate, the maxima was from John.
Correction to my pic descriptions:
The leucophylla "red veins" is actually mitcheliana x leucophylla


----------



## kak1 (Feb 20, 2011)

These pics were taken last night when I had some time to get pics so my apologies about the poor quality. All of the plants came from EP. The alata is a red alata and the truncata a red flush. The only photo I forgot to get was of my maxima x aristo.

The lowii x talangensis is beautiful and the pitcher shape is much like that of talangensis. I got two of the lowii x talangensis so I look forward to seeing if there is any variation as they grow. The truncata was massive compared to what I expected to arrive. EP though always send great stock. 

The wife's eyes rolled when she saw them as I excitedly opened the package up lol. Then I went to show her the maxima x ephippiata and explain that it was a world first cross. By that time though she was in tears from laughter. Some people just don't get it 

*N. alata (b)*






*N. talangensis x veitchii HL batu buli*





*N. lowii x eymae x veitchii H/L*









*N. lowii x talangensis*





*N. lowii x veitchii H/L*





*N. truncata x veitchii x maxima x spectabilis*





*N. truncata (d)*









*N. maxima (m) x ephippiata-Hose mountains (world first crossing)*





*N. merrilliana*


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, they are really nice Kak, its hard to pick a favourite. Do you plant all your Neps in straight Spagnum moss?


----------



## Jumala (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes I love opening parcels from EP  its like Christmas :lol:

*Kak *- the plant on the left of the amp is adrianii, the one on the right is alata.

I ended up with
adrianii
alata (giant x Luzon)
ampullaria
thai
sibuyanensis x albomarginata black
albomarginata rubra
ventricosa x ephippiata

5 species this time 

beautiful plants Kak  will be interesting to see the merrilliana develop  I didn't get one THIS time :lol: but I have already spoken to Geoff and that is on the next order ...


----------



## Radar (Feb 20, 2011)

I noticed something today with some of my larger neps that I've re-potted a few months back. Some of them were potted ever so slightly too high, and with the heavy rain we've been getting up here over summer and their position in a roof run-off area (did this on purpose, they are too large to get injured by a bit of water) the potting medium has washed away from the roots closest to the stem exposing a couple of centimeters around the plant and maybe 5 or 6mm depth of rootball. Being this close to the stem they are all large, thick roots. Where this has happened, new shoots have sprouted from the roots and are just beginning to pitcher, even though they are only 4 or 5 cm across and the pitchers maybe 4mm tall. 

I know this happens in other plants, and I know neps produce new basal shoots as they grow, just didn't think exposing their roots would trigger new shoots so blatantly. The ones with all roots underground haven't produced new offshoots at all, they were all repotted at the same time and kept under the same conditions.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 20, 2011)

Rednut, if you were to cut the root off close to the stem that the new plants are attached to, do you think they would take?


----------



## kak1 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Geck - *I use two mixes however most of the Neps I have are planted in long fibre sphagnum. With some though (particularly smaller plants) I also add a little perlite for drainage. 

The other mix I use is an orchid mix which I have used on a few common hybrids and species. I however have not used this mix on any EP plant. I may try scoria or pumice in future as a trial with fertilizing neps.

*Jumala -* I thought that was an adrianii and a hot looking one at that but wasn't a 100% sure. Thanks for confirming it. It's hot as down here at present so I am having to keep the plants cool using a fan and mister. How is the heat going up there? 

I look forward to seeing the N. merrilliana grow and how it deals with my conditions. I am also hoping to get pitchers the size of EP's giant . You got yourself a nice list of plants there. Please post more pics of your plants when you get a chance.

*Rednut* - I have heard of this happening with Neps that have roots exposed. I am not 100% sure but I believe people have been able to take cuttings off these roots. How they did this though I am not sure. Keep us updated on the progress of the growth.


----------



## Jumala (Feb 21, 2011)

*Kak *- yep to say I was pleased with the adrianii would be an understatement!!!!!!! Don't know why I didn't get one before!!
The weather here is just the usual hot and humid .... typical tropics lol :lol: That's why trying to keep highland is just too hard and expensive  I was looking at buying a property in Tasmania .... could always set up a little glasshouse specifically for the highland neps LMAO :lol: ahhh the things we do for our collections. Mind you I'd still have to be here for all the lowland stuff!!
Even if your merrilliana didn't get as big as EP's male they are still going to be pretty darn huge  

*Geck *- all of my plants are in pure long strand spagh moss. They are nearly all grown in the hydro system with the exception of a few large pots that won't fit in the gutter :lol: 

I'm thinking about setting up a watering system with a big tray/tank underneath to collect and recycle the water. Run a pump and irrigation pipe overhead with drippers to each of the pots. Have a timer on the pump - same as I already have.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 21, 2011)

Ange, what size pots do you use for your Neps in your gutter system?
I'm keeping all my Neps in 6in pots, some of them self waterers.
All my VFTs, drosera and sarras are in pots that I sit in some plastic guttering I made up with water in the bottom of them. Unfortunately the largest pots I can fit in the guttering is 100mm pots.









*S. flava ssp. rubricorpora* 








*S. rubra gulfensis x leucophylla "Night Sky"*








*S. flava ssp. Ornata*
*


*

*S. leucophylla "Yellow flowers"*
*


*

*S. rubra ssp. gulfensis*
*


*


----------



## Jumala (Feb 21, 2011)

*Geck *- love your guttering  hahahahaha my evil plan to take over the world commences!!!!!

Yes the drawback is the small size pots that you can use so they sit flat on the bottom of the gutter  Because you are using your guttering for VFTs, Sarras and Dors there is no reason that you wouldn't be able to use another plastic holding container. Have a look at the plastic options at the hardware; cheap shops ie the Warehouse, Crazy Clarks; plumbing shops. If you are doing a flood and drain system like mine then you can make up a sump system quite easily and relatively cheaply .... another one of my hobbies/obsessions that I have/had was fish - freshwater and marine. You can make up a sump and filtration system quite easily and cheaply if you have to :lol: got 4 marine tanks currently set up because a friends tank crashed after the cyclone  no power tends to do that after a few days 

Your plants don't hang over the side of your pots therefore you can go for a wider container. That is the drawback with Neps  Even the small species will end up over the pot and down past the bottom unless you string every growing point up of course  :lol:

The thing to be aware of though is the UV stability factor of anything plastic that sits outside in the sun. I've found that the Australian 
made plastic tubs last a lot longer in the sun than the imported ones.

Beautiful Sarras by the way


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Ange, I stole the guttering idea from you  hope you don't mind. I actually work in an aquarium so I have access to plenty of pumps and filtration equipment, my biggest hurdle at the moment is the fact I live in a 2 bedroom unit, I live in one, the reptiles live in the other and the balcony is getting awfully crowded with plants, I think I need to look at getting a house and build a bog garden or something similar


----------



## Jumala (Feb 22, 2011)

lol it was all part of my plan .... share the idea and allow it to take over  
Ahhh well working in an aquarium would be very handy for this stuff!! 
Unit .... hmmmmm well at least you have a balcony that you can fill!!!!!!!!!!!! you can try stacking your guttering - provided you can get it to balance and be secure ....

some more photos  names are the file names.

I've put in the two ephippiata crosses that I have - ventricosa and truncata. 

I tried to show the white edge on the sib x albo cross - it short of shows up. I thought it would be an interesting cross especially considering they used a black albo 

Update on the cuttings - if you look closely you can see a little green shoot on the side of the leafless ones!!!!  WOO HOO!!! Looks like this works!!! I've got them in clear plastic containers so I can see the ends clearly and see if there is any development. At the moment they have algae growing on them :lol: but I don't think it will be a problem. I can't see any root growth but something must be going on if there is a little green growth happening ....


----------



## Jumala (Feb 25, 2011)

so no-one has any further updates or additions to make .........


----------



## Radar (Feb 25, 2011)

Other than the fact that my neps are loving the current rain and pitchering like mad. No


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 25, 2011)

I love them pitchers Ange, its hard to choose a favourite but i really like the truncata x ephippiata, them cuttings look like they are doing well, their not dead so thats a start 

Here are some updated pics of mine, it also looks as though my D. capensis seeds are sprouting 


My D. burmannii flowering





N. tobaica x ampullaria when i got it a month or so ago and how it looks today, its picked up heaps and is producing pitchers 











N. vetricosa when i got it and now, this one isnt doing so well :shock:








N. rokko, I think it is flowering?? what am i suppose to do with the flower and how do i tell if its a male or a female?


----------



## Jumala (Feb 25, 2011)

see I knew I wasn't the only one with more photos!  

*Geck *- your amp cross looks very nice  I love the colour contrast plants 
The ventricosa looks like its burnt? where have you been keeping it? what mix do you have it in?
Yes that is a flower on your Rokko!!  YAY! You'll have to wait until it opens to tell if its male or female. I don't think you can tell before the flowers open if its male or female .... Unless someone knows of a way? Might be worthwhile if when you work out what you have seeing if there is anyone who can assist with setting a seed pod.

I will have a lot of plants if this cutting experiment does go well


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 25, 2011)

The pitchers on the ampullaria x are only about 1.5cm but I still can't help but check them out every day 
The ventricosa I put in full sun as soon as I got it and that's why it is like that I think, I now have it in indirect light. It is potted up in 50% orchid mix 20% vermiculite 20% perlite with 10% spagnum moss, all rough percentages of course.


----------



## Radar (Feb 25, 2011)

Mix sounds fine for a ventricosa, they are generally pretty hardy and easy to grow. Keep it in bright sidelight (rather than direct sunlight) if you don't have a shadeclothed area or dappled sunlight available. One thing about neps is they don't like being shifted all the time. Find somewhere that looks good and leave it, making sure it gets enough water. If you keep moving them (not saying this is what you're doing) they get knocked up pretty easy. It's an easy mistake to make if you put them in strong light, burn them, freak out, put them in too much shade, try to rectify that and put them out somewhere you're not sure about, and move them around, etc. Find somewhere that looks nice and leave it


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 25, 2011)

They are pretty much in their permanent spots for now, the only time I move them is when it starts raining I pop them out to get some water but back to their spots when the sun comes out


----------



## Radar (Feb 25, 2011)

Cool, was just a heads up as many people don't realise it can knock them around


----------



## kak1 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Jumala* - Thanks for posting up more photos. The cuttings look great. What varieties were they again? The merrilliana is doing well so far which is nice and the rest of the plants are settling in well. You'll be happy with your merrilliana once you get it no doubt. 

Did you ever get a merrilliana x trusmadiensis from EP? If so do you have any photos? There are a number of plants I'll be ordering once I increase my grow area such as veitchii (k) if it is still available.

That truncata x ephippiata looks awesome :shock:. I want one now. You are such a bad influence lol . The sib x albo should be huge and I hope it keeps the edge as it progresses. I haven't got any more plants so no more photos as yet however I will take some more of my other plants soon. By the way that guttering idea is going to take over the world lol and i'll keep my jokes on moving to Tasmania to myself as the jokes could cause infractions haha :lol:. 

*Geck *- Mate your plants are looking great and the rokko will be sexable once the flower has opened. What temps are you getting down there? You've done well for someone who's only just started growing. Your plants are looking fantastic .

The advice jumala and rednut have given you on the ventricosa is the same I'd give. Considering the others are growing well I'm sure it will get back onto the road to success very soon. Your guttering set up looks great and makes great use of your space which is awesome and is something I'll have to suggest now to my friends in units. Thanks for posting up the photos .


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Rednut, We had some 40c + days the other week and that seemed to make some leaves yellow off a bit too, I cant wait to get a house so I can provide more suitable conditions for them, at the moment they are sitting on the ground on a 3 x 2 meter balcony.

Thanks Kak, we are getting low to mid 30s at the moment, but the humidity has been pretty high, great for the plants but not so much for me  there is a CP plant show on over the next couple of weeks at Mt Tomah botanical gardens so I'm just waiting for my boss to pay me so I can go spend it all

Today I went to the carnivorous plant show and fair today at Mt Tomah Botanical Gardens.
Was pretty good and even the missus enjoyed it which was a surprise.
I purchased a couple of plants and I'll post pics of them soon.
Here are some pics of the show and some of the bog garden at the gardens.


----------



## Jumala (Feb 27, 2011)

*Kak *- the cuttings are Black Dragon  
I didn't get any merrilliana this time ...  but there is always next time 
Yes I have to say that I'm impressed with the truncata x ephippiata - it will only improve with age  considering it is only about 3cm high so far!!
I liked the idea of the sib crossed with the albo black - hoping to get a huge dark coloured pitcher with that classic white edge 

*Geck *- the show looked like it was good. You only got a few plants???????? :lol: were you on a short leash and tight budget?? That's why its so nice without having someone to explain my purchases to  well that's what used to happen to me when I went to shows anyway 

I don't even remember how I came up with the idea of growing them in plastic guttering :lol: but it has been working well since I started using it. I know that the reason why I had to come up with a better watering system was when I went away o/s I lost some plants because the people who were house sitting were obviously hopeless when they couldn't remember to water the ONE section of garden that had my Neps in it  not happy I can assure you!!!! So I started thinking about what was the easist way to have the plants watered with minimal human imput ....... Had lots of pumps, tanks, etc because of the fish that I had so it went from there  

I'm glad that sharing my idea has helped spread the keeping of CP's to places where people didn't think they would be able to keep so many plants!!


----------



## Australis (Feb 27, 2011)

I went to Mt Tomah Botanical Garden today also, i managed to miss the bog garden though.


----------



## kak1 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Jumala -* Black dragons are very nice and one that I am yet to obtain. It won't happen overnight but it will happen . I have never taken cuttings so am loving the look of your experiment as it is quite easy and well worth trying. I would like to see what the merrilliana x trusmadiensis that EP released looks like when full grown. Unfortunately I don't know of anyone with one. It's very exciting see neps grow and I really hope that the sib x turns out the way you want it to. 

The guttering idea is fantastic and I've already shown friends the photos you posted and their comments have been hugely favourable. I find that just about every grower has a different way of growing their neps here in Australia so it is always interesting to see set ups such as yours. It's sad though that you had to loose plants. 

*Geck - *Unfortunately I could not get down to MT Tomah for the display/sale. I know a few growers down there who went and apparently it was a good day. Do you have any more photos? What did you get? I am asking for more Neps for my birthday. The wife says no snakes but neps are fine .

I've got a few photos to post now as you've all inspired me. These are most more of the same plants I've already posted however I wanted to post these too show the differences between individual plants, pitchers etc.

*lowii x ampullaria x mira* 
The first photo is a new pitcher, the second show's what they colour up to and the third photo is of a pitcher on my second much smaller plant. As you can see the pitcher shape is different and the colour brighter. Having said that about the colour it is a little lighter then it shows up in the photos. 

The difference between seed grown hybrids can be great and as time goes on the smaller plant may remain distinctly different to the larger plant I have or tend to show the same shape and colour pitcher of the other plant. 













*lowii x veitchii x campanulata*
The first photo shows a pitcher on my larger plant which is a little unusual when compared to others growing on the same plant. This pitcher has a wide peristome where as the others have not. The colour however is the same. The second photo is of my second plant and shows new pitchers growing and colouring up.









*Now back to normality*

*lowii x merrilliana-giant *
This pitcher is just colouring/opening up and will go a deep burgundy colour. This particular hybrid should have massive pitchers and I can't wait to see them as they grow.





*lowii x truncata wide-peristome*
New pitcher which is starting to colour up.
*


*

*New pitcher of Truncata (d) inflating *
*


*

*N. maxima x aristo (pitcher forming bottom right)*





Although not a carnivorous plant this is a brom an elderly friend gave me the other day. I can't remember the name but it has purple tips on the end and is an easy grower with heaps of pups. Never thought i'd say to someone that I was having pups.


----------



## Jumala (Mar 1, 2011)

*Kak *- I'm sure we can work out a trade for a black dragon  You plants are looking very nice as always. I would have thought there would have been more influence of that funky lowii peristome showing .... interesting

In the little pot of thai that I got there are two plants so it will be interesting to see if there is any differences between them. They are seed grown plants .....


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey everyone amazing shots here...
I have always liked carnivorous plants but never had much luck with them...but was only young when i was trying...
And yes they where from bunnings  tryed all the ones they had...did what they told me to and they all died off every year to nothing and wouldnt cum back,... I was about 10 then tops lol
So If i was to give it another shot now...what 1 or 1s should i start with? 
Any big tips to looking after ?
Im in adelaide so best place to keep them etcs 
I know they are stupid questions but i know Jack bout these amazing plants.  
Any good places in Adel to try beisdes bunnings?
Cheers for your help
P.S ..GTP...ALBINOS etc...what are these in the carnivorous plant world and how much ?


----------



## kak1 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Jumala - *It's exciting watching how the various hybrids turn out and how some show variation between individuals. My maxima x ephippiata is one plant that is growing well and that I am keen to watch grow. Unfortunately I have only got one, however so far it is quite a hardy plant.

The peristomes on that lowii x veitchii x campanulata are a little wide but not as wide as that one pitcher. I too would have thought that there would have been more influence of the lowii peristome showing. I guess though the dominance of campanulata is coming through as it is in the pitcher shape. I'm hoping for some more peristomes showing that width. 

Have you checked out the EP sites main page in the last few days to see their latest photos of the lowii x campanulata? I've got one lowii x campanulata and can't wait to see what the uppers look like and the size pitchers they produce once larger. MMM black dragon . 

I hope there is some degree of variation with your seed grown thai. I am aware of variation in a great many Nep species but am not aware of whether this occurs in Nepenthes thai. If there is variation in the wild then there may well be some variation in your seed grown plants. Geoff’s probably best to answer that one but I have my fingers crossed for you. Please keep us updated and post more photos as they grow. I am eagerly watching to see how your truncata x ephippiata turns out.
*
Ezekiel86* - I mainly keep Nepenthes these days having kept everything else in the past. The equivilent of GTP & Albino's in the Nep world here in Australia are N. edwardsiana, N. villosa, N. rajah, N. rajah, N. hamata, N. inermis, N. jamban, N. jacquelinae and a few others. The main issue with growing Neps in SA is the heat experienced in SA and the lack of humidity which these guys require. This can be easily fixed though with a good fogging or misting system or you could possibly set up a guttering system like jumala has (see a few pages back in this thread).

With out a system one the common hybrid Neps may be more suited to your conditions. You might like to try VFT's or Sarracenias as well. I'd suggest doing a bit of online reading and see if you can contact one of the carnivorous plant societies for more information. I believe there may be one in South Australia who would be best able to advise what and how to grow in your conditions. I hope this helps.


----------



## Jumala (Mar 2, 2011)

*Kak *- I try to keep away from EP's site when I don't have any money!!! :lol: I see too many plants that I want. I'm going to re-organise my growing area so I can have the bigger pots there too  

*Ezekiel86 *- like Kak said - read and read heaps!! Like any new hobby read as much information as you can possibly get on the subject as there are always differences in opinion on how to do it 

WOW there is a hamata on eBay!! currently $81


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 12, 2011)

Ange, yes I was on a short leash and tight budget, the missus was at all times no more than an ear shot away 
Kak, I only got a few photos before I got the ****s and put the camera away, one particular family seemed to be following us around and kept jumping in between me and what I was shooting, it was one of them times you wish you were shooting with a gun and not a camera.....

At the show I purchased some darlingtonia californica seedlings and a N. ventricosa x tobaica red and a D. aliciae from Greg Bourke

I caught this little praying mantis sitting at the opening of my ventricosa x tobaica pitchers stealing insects that are attracted to the plant







Then a couple of days later I couldn't find him so I looked inside the pitchers, it seems as though the plant got it's revenge for thieving food.


----------



## kak1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Geck thanks for posting the pics. It's unfortunate that a few stubborn people ruined your photo opportunities. I would have loved to be at MT Tomah but work commitments and an up coming three week holiday prevented me from flying down. Your ventricosa x tobaica looks amazing. 

I have some new neps on the way and just received my hamata today. The leash has not been tightened yet but no doubt it will soon lol. That praying mantis like so many ended up in an unfortunate position. For a before and after photo it tells quite a story. I have seen lizards sit on the lip of the trap only to fall to their death. Through out their range though a few species have adapted to live inside the pitchers without dying. We live in an amazing world.

Thanks again for posting.

Kak


----------



## Jumala (Mar 27, 2011)

ok so time to put in some updates to this thread!  

I got a bicalcarata at the local nursery!!! Can I get a woo hoo??? It was only $12  even better. I'll get some photos today. I couldn't believe my luck!!!! I saw they had a few new ones in and couldn't resist checking them out. I always have a look at the labels (they have more of the incorrectly labelled edwardsiana crosses - grrrrr) and then check out the plants. I couldn't believe it when I saw one with bical on it!!! The fangs confirmed it lol.

My Rokko x bosch is in flower and its a female  of course nothing else is in flower ...... sigh ......

updated photos


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice plants Ange, That one with the fangs is unusual, I havnt seen one like that before.
My N. Rokko is also flowering but I think mine too is female.


----------



## Jumala (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks Chris  Yes the bical is a pretty funky looking pitcher isn't it??? It's a vampire Nep!!! LMAO :lol:
Your Rokko is a female too ...must be the time of year for them to flower ... funny one of the other growers up here has got heaps of males! He is looking at getting out of Neps ..... Hmmmmm wonder if I can convince the bank to give me money to buy a plant collection? :lol:

Well the cuttings are still green and there are shoots on ALL of the 'sticks' ie brown semi-hardwood pieces with no original green sections showing  WOO HOO!!! So its looks like this could be successful  YAY!!!! But still no root growth evident ........ so still waiting to call it an absolute success .......


----------



## Jumala (Apr 20, 2011)

well had a bit of a fizzer with a couple of the cuttings  unfortunately I didn't have enough water in the container before I went away for 6 days - no rain so two of the cuttings were out of water. Bugger. So not the plants fault but mine. The other cuttings are still going has well - still green so still have hope for them  

My fake eddy has put out a beautiful new pitcher  YAY and it is just getting bigger with every one!!! I'll post some pics tomorrow. The Miranda that I got from Big W is also doing well and increasing in pitcher size as well.

My new addition bical is doing well - it has a new pitcher and is growing well  so very happy with that pick up!! Just goes to show you never know what you will find in the nursery if you look


----------



## Jumala (Apr 24, 2011)

new photos


----------



## AUSGECKO (Apr 26, 2011)

They look great Ange, I like the wide peristrome on the fake Eddy.You must be kicking yourself over the cuttings running out of water, at least you still have some going.
Here are some pics of a new pitcher on my Rokko.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Apr 27, 2011)

Some amazing pics everyone!!!
I have done so so so much reading and talking to people ..went to a couple of shows and meet up with few people when buying for a good chat ..got a greenhouse set up and buying good range of plants to see how well they go with the diff set ups they have told me etc..
Pick up 3 more Albany Pitchers this morning and a few sundews and 1 amazing sarra 
Anyone in Adelaide into also? 
Im in love with all of them hahah ..the Albanys have grown on me so so much and r my favs now i would say 
need to get some pics up
I have fair few questions if anyone knows much about them or neps..read heaps and been told heaps and looking after them right ..just would like some more words of wisdom  haha
Cheers 
Zeke


----------



## Jumala (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks Chris! Yes even though it's not a true eddy cross it is turning out very nice  
Yes not happy about letting something as simple as water level wreck part of my experiment  but the upper is that it looks like only 2 will fail ...... fingers crossed!!!! Nice Rokko 

*Ezekiel86* - yes I have to say that I love the look of the Albanys .... somehow I don't think they would appreciate the high humidity here ... When I went to Perth I was hoping that there was some in the Kings Park Botanic Garden but no luck. Anyone know if there is any in the gardens?


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 2, 2011)

*Albanys , Neps, traps and friends *

hoping to pick up few new ones today  waiting on the call  whoooooo

got the new ones home safe and sound 

Hey Everyone 

Few Shots of some of the new members of the family :lol:
I think I need sum help ..Im hooked ! hahaha

In love with the Albany Pitcher..the shot is of the newest one i bought

Is there anyone in Adelaide that keeps ? Would love to have a chat and find out some growing tips and tricks for adelaide growing 

Hope you enjoy the pics..They are all Iphone Snaps so not the best 
Cheers !!
Zeke


----------



## Jumala (May 7, 2011)

Hey Zeke
Nice plants  soooo jealous of your albany!!! Where did you get it from?
Love the little combo pot.

cheers
Ange


----------



## Radar (May 7, 2011)

Wish I could grow albany's well up here. I guess that's the price I have to pay for getting to grow the tropicals, lol. And that little combo pot is great. I've done the same with some of my neps, couple of neps and some sundew in the one hanging basket, they don't mind at all.


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 8, 2011)

Hi Zeke,
You have some great looking plants, the Albany pitcher plant is one I'm keen to get but havnt found one for the right price yet....
What type of Sarracenia are they? One looks like umlauftiana?
That maxima should grow well down there. I think Fish head from the fly trap forum lives down your way.....
The Drosera eventually start popping up like weeds, I have several species growing throughout all my nep and sarra pots.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 14, 2011)

I am an absolute newbie to carnivorous plants, but I've always liked them and I just got given a free Sarracenia Leucophylla today  its a beautiful plant, a bit over 30cm tall. I had gone to the place I had got a pitcher from previously and asked for advice and told her that my other one hadn't lasted long, and asked why it may have died, and she gave me this one for free! 
Sorry, I dont know is a S. leucophylla is a species that anyone finds cool.
I think I've just found a new hobby  unfortunately all the local nurseries just sell trumpet pitchers, usually half dead and tiny.


----------



## marteed (May 14, 2011)

I love these plants but cant seem to keep them alive. I have one that is struggling at the moment, grrrh!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 14, 2011)

marteed said:


> I love these plants but cant seem to keep them alive. I have one that is struggling at the moment, grrrh!


 
I used to struggle, its because I was using tap water. It has chlorine and stuff in it that kills the plants, I now have my new one in rainwater, since we have a rainwater tank. If yours is in tap water, thats probably why its dying.

Does anyone know a carnivorous plant forum I can join?

Just bought a nepenthes today, not sure on the sp. but some say either a maxima or a miranda. Heres a pic of it, and a pic of my other one.


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 15, 2011)

Hey everyone cheers for the kind words!!  
Bought a new couple of plants yesterday .. When u guys see 
Them and how cheap I got them you will be 
Spewing  I'm so happy with the score !
Snakesluver nice plants.. The nep is off the hook !! Where did 
U score that beauty from ? How much?? 
Adelaide anyone?
How cold do u guys let your Neps and traps 
Get Down to in winter over dormant time?? 
Love to c more pics of anything.. 
Thinking bout joinin flytrapcare.com.. Guys on there
Where at the plant show in Adelaide where I got the 
Combo pot for a Score for $25 And the big
Gothica nep for $35 from! Got loads of paper
Work and he was telling me to join. 

Cheers 
Zeke


----------



## snakeluvver (May 15, 2011)

ezekiel86 said:


> Snakesluver nice plants.. The nep is off the hook !! Where did
> U score that beauty from ? How much??


 
lol good to hear its not only me who thinks its awesome  I got it at my local garden centre for just $16 they had some stunning neps but I could only afford one. I was having trouble deciding between a dark red one and this one, but the dark one looked a bit sad and it was tilting to one side... it was a hard choice 
Unfortunately they didnt have species tags, they were all labeled as Nepenthes sp., the guy told me the species of mine but I forgot.

The guy there said that sarracenia pitchers, VFT's and sundews die in winter, so they only had neps for sale. Is what he said true? Theres a lady at eumundi markets selling some awesome looking VFT's and I want some (she's the one who gave me the free sarracenia)


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 15, 2011)

Traps will die off.. Not all of them thou.. with Sarras sumtimes but they will take low temps with frost and will b fine but sum die off for next seasons growth.. few VFT traps will last but deff most of them will die now ready for new growth august down here...
So so so hard to find any down here..
In the photo I put up off the nep there is only the biggest trap left..
One started dying for winter dormant time and other I dressed for next growth!
Bought a stack of little babys Neps from bunnings under 7cm.. There for trials
All the traps Dyin for winter so got each plant for
3 bucks.. Trimmed up for winter and gave good amount of rainwater
And they are flying along.. Looking much more healthy!
I have only just start keeping carnivorous plants and 120% hooked !!
I love them! Wish I can find more new ones In adel ! Have sum seeds dr no wen to plant them


----------



## snakeluvver (May 16, 2011)

I'm gunna buy a VFT this weekend and see how it goes. Just spent most of my money buying a pede so no more plants for a few weeks  I'm hooked on neps!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

I got a stunning VFT today, its got a vivid red "mouth"
Uploaders taking too long sorry. Pretty pissed off cos a cricket jumped all over it outside, setting off about 3 traps. I caught it and chucked it in my pitcher plant as revenge


----------



## Jumala (May 21, 2011)

sounds like some nice plants guys! 
*snakeluvver* - I think that is a Miranda that you got - nice plant

Mine are slowing down their pitcher production now because it is getting cooler lol. Nowhere near as cool as down south


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 11, 2011)

I bought a dark red/purple VFT today


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jun 11, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I bought a dark red/purple VFT today
> 
> View attachment 205066


 
Very nice, do you know what cultivar it is? Is it akai ryu?
I got a nice VFT a few weeks ago with variegated traps called "blotches" but all of mine are now in winter dormancy.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 11, 2011)

Geck82 said:


> Very nice, do you know what cultivar it is? Is it akai ryu?
> I got a nice VFT a few weeks ago with variegated traps called "blotches" but all of mine are now in winter dormancy.


 
They had the same label for all the VFT's, I'll have to ask them. I think they'll be shocked if I ask, I asked what species of pitcher was hanging up and they simply said "Climbing Pitcher"  They just assume I'm a dumb little kid, hey 
Haha just realised thats the first time I used the rolleyes emote for a long time, I guess thats a good thing


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 16, 2011)

This thread's slowed down...


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jun 16, 2011)

Probably because most plants are in dormancy at the moment


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 10, 2011)

Picked this nice ventricosa up at the Queensland Garden expo yesterday for $8. They had some amazing mature Nepenthes for sale but they were a bit costly. I was dissapointed that there was only one Carnivorous Plant stand at the expo. Was hoping to find some Albany Pitchers and the low, compact species of sundew but this little plant was good enough


----------



## Radar (Jul 10, 2011)

Mine are still pumping along, not putting out as many pitchers in the cooler weather but growing well and still putting out a few.....also....I can't see any of the buttons in the 'reply to thread' window, they are all blank, hence why there is a numbered list here when there shouldn't be....hmmm....


----------



## kak1 (Jul 17, 2011)

G'day All,

Long time since I've contributed. Mainly owing to it being cold and so not much doing with the plants and also work has been hectic and I've been away alot. There have been some great posts of some very nice plants. It is great to see the thread spans 22 pages now and that more and more people are getting into these fantastic plants. I hope to ad more photos soon enough after putting another order in this week for more neps. 

Jumala how are your plants going? Have you ordered more? Got any updated photos?

Rednut those plants are looking awesome. I am having trouble viewing that pic due to the size of my very small old school monitor. Is that a sib x merrilliana or a vent x sib x merrilliana? Also is that a lowii x campanulata there? What else is in the shot? Got anymore shots of individual plants?

Gecks how are your plants going? Did your ventricosa pull through? 

I'm looking forward to seeing the thread grow even more.


----------



## Radar (Jul 17, 2011)

kak1 said:


> Rednut those plants are looking awesome. I am having trouble viewing that pic due to the size of my very small old school monitor. Is that a sib x merrilliana or a vent x sib x merrilliana? Also is that a lowii x campanulata there? What else is in the shot? Got anymore shots of individual plants?



I'll try to get some individual shots at some point in the near future, will have to borrow my gf's camera as my point and shoot just can't do it with any respectability :lol: 

They are indeed a sib x merrilliana and [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]lowii x campanulata, there's also an alata, merrilliana [/FONT]and [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]merrilliana x xtrusmadiensis[/FONT], plus a small pot of ventricosa, a large hanger with a decent sized venticosa and a big miranda, and I just picked up another unknown from the local nursery the other day that isn't in the photo. Ah and a N. chang, it's not doing so well though in the low humidity at the moment, going to chuck a bottle over it today. 

I'll be glad when summer comes back, and the humidity picks up again as the larger pitchers are starting to suffer and dehydrate a bit, which is a pity, the plants have been trimmed back quite a lot from what they were.


----------



## mkwak (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been a Carnivorous Plant nut for 10 years now; i growvarious Sarracenia, Dionaea, Drosera, Cephalotus, Nepenthes, pinguiculea andUtricularia in my greenhouse. I used to grow Darlingtonia but the 40 degreesummers killed them off and the cold winters killed my Brochinia reducta anddespite its hardy nature my Catopsis plant also died. If you ever want to chat CP’s just pm me!


----------



## Jumala (Aug 3, 2011)

well mine are still going. Nothing new atm ..... trying to be good LMAO!!
Interesting addition however is that a couple of the cuttings have roots!! WOO HOO!! It was two of the green end cuttings as opposed to the stem cuttings  So I would say it is a sort of success .... NB it was the Black Dragon cuttings


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 23, 2011)

With the weather warming up my plants are starting to grow like crazy, plus Ive noticed little sundews growing in my Sarracenia pot  I love hitch hikers lol


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 16, 2011)

Hmm yet another post, my venus flytraps have sprouted with spring arriving, the green one has new traps twice the size of the old ones, and my deep red venus flytrap has turned green and grown a very tall stalk, at least 7cm tall, with a massive trap on the end. Very interesting!


----------



## Radar (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow, just looked at this and realised how much my plants have grown in the last year. Took these photo's a couple of days ago, and seeing as I'm pulling a bunch of stuff off my camera to try and fix it I may as well stick them up. Photo's are worse than usual, but I was actually taking shots of hatchlings at the time, these were just an afterthought. Please ignore the spare tire, palm fronds and mentally deficient dog :lol:


----------



## Eamon (Nov 26, 2012)

I know the post is very delayed but here goes.
MY GROWLIST
NEPENTHES
2x N.Bellii x Aristolochiordes
2x N.Izumeae x Ramispina 
1x N.Maxima x Merrilliana
1x N.Maxima x Sibuyanensis
1x N.Lowii
1x N.Sangiunea x Macfarlanei
3x N.Sibuyanensis x Truncata
2x N.Truncata(D) Red flush
1x N.Truncata x Ephipphita
2x N.Truncata x (Spectabilis x Northiana) 
1x N.Ventricosa "green/white uppers"
8x N.Ventricosa
1x N.Ventricosa red
1x N.(Ventricosa x Sibuyanensis) x Merrilliana
1x N.(Ventricosa x Sibuyanensis) x Truncata.


CEPHALOTUS FOLLICULARIS
1 Cephalotus Follicularis Typical


DROSERA
1x D.Alicea
1x D.Binata Multifida Extrema
12x D.Capensis typical
1x D.Ramentacea
3x D.Spatulata
1x D.Trinervia


SARRACENIA
2x S.flava 
2x S.x Formosa
2x S.minor f. Okeefenokee giant
4x S.psittacina
3 unknown Sarracenia


Nepenthes Truncata x Merrilliana 
Nepenthes (Ventricosa x Sibuyanensis) x Veitchii
Nepenthes Glandulifera x Veitchii
Nepenthes (Spathulata x Aristolochioides) x Truncata - wide peristome

New plants Sarracenia:


Flava var. cuprea


Flava heavy veined


Leucophylla x rubra


Minor


Flava var Flava or var. rugelli


Flava var rubricorpra


Leucophylla x minor giant


Leucophylla x wrigleyana


Leucophylla


Alata red x flava red throat


Purpurea var purpurea


Drosera:


Binata multifida extrema


Binata dichotoma


Capensis x 200 lol


Capensis broad leaf


Capensis tamlines red


Capenisis alba (albino)


Coccoicaulis


Venusta


Venusta albino


Affinis


Comminus


Rotundifolia


Capillaris emerald envy


VFT


G14


G7


Typical

plants I got from the Triffid park open day yesterday:

Nepenthes (ventricosa x sibuyanensis) x xtrusmadiensis. 
Nepenthes lowii x campanulata
Pygmy drosera paleacea spp. roseana


----------

